# Genoa - Milan: 5 ottobre 2019 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (30 Settembre 2019)

Genoa - Milan, anticipo della settima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 5 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.

Partita cruciale per entrambi gli allenatori, a rischio esonero.

Dove vedere Genoa - Milan in tv?

Diretta su DAZN a partire dalle ore 20:45. Partita visibile su DAZN 1 (Sky) e Online.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Genoa - Milan, anticipo della settima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 5 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.
> 
> Partita cruciale per entrambi gli allenatori, a rischio esonero.
> 
> ...



Un altro sabato sera buttato.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2019)

E' il giorno del mio compleanno. Ma ciaone proprio che mi faccio il sangue cattivo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Settembre 2019)

Scontro salvezza


----------



## Aron (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Genoa - Milan, anticipo della settima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 5 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.
> 
> Partita cruciale per entrambi gli allenatori, a rischio esonero.
> 
> ...




Lo dico seriamente. Se si perde anche questa si lotta per la salvezza.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Genoa - Milan, anticipo della settima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 5 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.
> 
> Partita cruciale per entrambi gli allenatori, a rischio esonero.
> 
> ...



perderemo anche questa, tranne se i giocatori del genoa decidono di suicidarsi per far esonerare Andreazzoli.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Genoa - Milan, anticipo della settima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 5 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.
> 
> Partita cruciale per entrambi gli allenatori, a rischio esonero.
> 
> ...



Se non si reagisce la vedo proprio buia


----------



## Walker (30 Settembre 2019)

Ultima spiaggia, anche perchè poi c'è la sosta per la nazionale, momento solitamente propizio per le società che intendono cambiare allenatore


----------



## Zenos (30 Settembre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ultima spiaggia, anche perchè poi c'è la sosta per la nazionale, momento solitamente propizio per le società che intendono cambiare allenatore



Come con Gattuso e Montella?Maldini lo ha detto difenderanno la loro scelta fino alla morte.


----------



## Walker (30 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come con Gattuso e Montella?Maldini lo ha detto difenderanno la loro scelta fino alla morte.


Mah non sarei così sicuro, di certo ieri sera ho visto una squadra da retrocessione, non penso che si impegnino alla morte per arrivare a tanto. O almeno lo spero


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

È orribile da dire ma questa va persa assolutamente. Altrimenti il mentecatto rimane e ci manda in B, ragazzi.

Ma una domanda: basterebbe un pareggio per l’esonero?

In ogni caso Giamgrossoguaioachinafaketown deve andarsene, e se la dirigenza non vuole cacciarlo bisogna costringerli a farlo.

Cosa pensate, che se vincessimo col Genoa poi apriremmo un ciclo? Se non viene esonerato e non arriva uno col pelo come Ranieri o Spalletti torneremo a vivere le emozioni di Cesena ‘82, ragazzi. Io le ho vissute e non voglio riviverle. Grazie.


----------



## Walker (30 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È orribile da dire ma questa va persa assolutamente. Altrimenti il mentecatto rimane e ci manda in B, ragazzi.
> 
> Ma una domanda: basterebbe un pareggio per l’esonero?
> 
> ...


Anche io purtroppo le ho vissute, e non le rimpiango di certo...
Concordo che è brutto da dire o anche pensarlo, ma un altra sconfitta sarebbe utile in quanto porterebbe (forse) al cambio di allenatore.
Chiunque arrivi credo che non potrebbe fare peggio di quanto visto finora.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Anche io purtroppo le ho vissute, e non le rimpiango di certo...
> Concordo che è brutto da dire o anche pensarlo, ma un altra sconfitta sarebbe utile in quanto porterebbe (forse) al cambio di allenatore.
> Chiunque arrivi credo che non potrebbe fare peggio di quanto visto finora.



Togli il forse. Con quattro sconfitte consecutive non lo salva manco Gesù Bambino con Gabriel, Mikael e Rafael. Giambraulio va defenestrato nel bidone dell’umido lanciandolo dal nono piano. Fine.

Questa squadra con Gattuso ha dimostrato di valere tra i 65 e i 70 punti. Dimostrato. Sul campo.

Questo la fa andare a media retrocessione. Ma di che parliamo? Via via, per carità, via.

Io ero allo stadio sia con l’Inda che con la Fiore, come ci sono sempre, e ho visto con l’Inda un folle che parlava sempre col vice e non sapeva minimamente che fare, con la Fiore un coniglietto spelacchiato e bagnato, terrorizzato come un pesciolino rosso in un mare di squali.

Via questa mezza tacca, via. Tra l’altro secondo me beve pure, avete visto le sue conferenze? Suda, balbetta, si mette a scrivere mentre parla...

Per me non c’è molto con la testa, gente.


----------



## rot-schwarz (30 Settembre 2019)

Il peggior Milan che ho visto da quando tifo Milan.
Squadra senza anima, giocatori mediocri, dirigenza non all'altezza


----------



## varvez (30 Settembre 2019)

Siamo al bivio cruciale. Se perdiamo, allora rischiamo seriamente di rimanere invischiati nelle zone basse, anche perchè Giampaolo NON verrà esonerato (la dirigenza è stata chiara) e di conseguenza nessun allenatore più bravo verrà ingaggiato.

Se vinciamo risolleviamo una classifica brutta ma non compromessa, non ancora.


----------



## Walker (30 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Togli il forse. Con quattro sconfitte consecutive non lo salva manco Gesù Bambino con Gabriel, Mikael e Rafael. Giambraulio va defenestrato nel bidone dell’umido lanciandolo dal nono piano. Fine.
> 
> Questa squadra con Gattuso ha dimostrato di valere tra i 65 e i 70 punti. Dimostrato. Sul campo.
> 
> ...


Sai che questa del bere l'avevo pensata anche io?
Ad ogni inquadratura ravvicinata non ho potuto far a meno di notare un rossore al naso che dalle mie parti (data anche la storica tradizione vinicola e birraria) si definisce come "naso da ombre"...
Ovvero un rossore permanente causato dal considerevole numero giornaliero di bicchieri (ombre) consumati costantemente.
Potrebbe anche essere stato un po' raffreddato, ma se non si è mai soffiato il naso allora il sospetto è inevitabile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Sai che questa del bere l'avevo pensata anche io?
> Ad ogni inquadratura ravvicinata non ho potuto far a meno di notare un rossore al naso che dalle mie parti (data anche la storica tradizione vinicola e birraria) si definisce come "naso da ombre"...
> Ovvero un rossore permanente causato dal considerevole numero giornaliero di bicchieri (ombre) consumati costantemente.
> Potrebbe anche essere stato un po' raffreddato, ma se non si è mai soffiato il naso allora il sospetto è inevitabile&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



Esatto.


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2019)

Due squadre che si equivalgono, sarà uno scontro salvezza fondamentale.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.



Dai non penso


----------



## Swaitak (30 Settembre 2019)

dai resuscitiamoli , in questo siamo bravissimi


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Sai che questa del bere l'avevo pensata anche io?
> Ad ogni inquadratura ravvicinata non ho potuto far a meno di notare un rossore al naso che dalle mie parti (data anche la storica tradizione vinicola e birraria) si definisce come "naso da ombre"...
> Ovvero un rossore permanente causato dal considerevole numero giornaliero di bicchieri (ombre) consumati costantemente.
> Potrebbe anche essere stato un po' raffreddato, ma se non si è mai soffiato il naso allora il sospetto è inevitabile&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



Dai, lo hanno inquadrato contro il Torino che si soffiava il naso.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2019)

Con un pareggino ripartirebbe i proclami e tornerebbero a gonfiare il petto in tv.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con un pareggino ripartirebbe i proclami e tornerebbero a gonfiare il petto in tv.



Tornare a gonfiare il petto in tv dopo tre sconfitte consecutive e un pareggio sarebbe troppo perfino per loro. Secondo me senza vittoria a Genova salta.

P.s: volevo rispondere al tuo PM ma hai la casella piena, comunque messaggio ricevuto.


----------



## Ambrole (30 Settembre 2019)

Lo scorso anno dicevate che qualunque allenatore avrebbe fatto meglio di Gattuso, ora che qualsiasi allenatore farebbe meglio di Giampaolo. È la.squadra che fa schifo, non è un problema di allenatore, lo scorso anno lo dicevo che ci era andata molto bene e che mai saremmo riusciti di nuovo con quella squadra a fare così tanti punti e ad arrivare vicini alla Champions. Quest'anno sta semplicemente succedendo ciò che era lecito attendersi.
Questa è una squadra che può fare dai 50 ai 58 punti, secondo me arriveremo attorno ai 54, con questo punteggio lo scorso anno si arrivava noni.
Prendiamone atto e lasciamo lavorare in pace Giampaolo, magari sarà in grado di stupirci e portare qualche buon risultato e un buon gioco. L'obbiettivo quest'anno è valorizzare be monetizzare


----------



## zlatan (30 Settembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come con Gattuso e Montella?Maldini lo ha detto difenderanno la loro scelta fino alla morte.



Doveva dirlo per forza ieri. Se perdiamo lo cacciano sicuro


----------



## zlatan (30 Settembre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È orribile da dire ma questa va persa assolutamente. Altrimenti il mentecatto rimane e ci manda in B, ragazzi.
> 
> Ma una domanda: basterebbe un pareggio per l’esonero?
> 
> ...



No il pareggio non basterebbe. Ma con una sconfitta complice la sosta, salta.


----------



## Stex (30 Settembre 2019)

nelle difficoltà di solito si mette la squadra col 442.

calabria duarte romagnoli hernadnez
conti bennacer kessie rebic
leao piatek


----------



## zlatan (30 Settembre 2019)

Io proverei 
Gigio
Conti Duarte Romagnoli Rodriguez
Benancer JAck Paquetà
Casti LEao Rebic.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> io proverei
> gigio
> conti duarte romagnoli _*rodriguez*_
> benancer jack paquetà
> casti leao rebic.



wtf !


----------



## Zenos (30 Settembre 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Doveva dirlo per forza ieri. Se perdiamo lo cacciano sicuro



Se perdiamo cosa?la stima?il rispetto?la dignità?le partite?abbiamo già perso tutto...


----------



## 7vinte (30 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con un pareggino ripartirebbe i proclami e tornerebbero a gonfiare il petto in tv.



"Milan: passi avanti col Genoa"


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno dicevate che qualunque allenatore avrebbe fatto meglio di Gattuso, ora che qualsiasi allenatore farebbe meglio di Giampaolo. È la.squadra che fa schifo, non è un problema di allenatore, lo scorso anno lo dicevo che ci era andata molto bene e che mai saremmo riusciti di nuovo con quella squadra a fare così tanti punti e ad arrivare vicini alla Champions. Quest'anno sta semplicemente succedendo ciò che era lecito attendersi.
> Questa è una squadra che può fare dai 50 ai 58 punti, secondo me arriveremo attorno ai 54, con questo punteggio lo scorso anno si arrivava noni.
> Prendiamone atto e lasciamo lavorare in pace Giampaolo, magari sarà in grado di stupirci e portare qualche buon risultato e un buon gioco. L'obbiettivo quest'anno è valorizzare be monetizzare



Già. Quante discussioni sanguinose su codesto argomento... la realtà purtroppo spazza via i sogni ad occhi aperti.

Secondo me siamo una squadra da 60/65 punti, a pieno regime, ma il periodo di apprendistato di Giampaolo è più lungo del previsto per cui la quota si abbassa a 60 o forse meno.
Una squadra con contraddizioni e mancanze nel reparto offensivo, gravi, che la rende sostanzialmente inallenabile.
Vedremo io penso ancora che nel girone di ritorno ci divertiremo se Giampaolo lo lasciano lavorare in pace, sempre in rapporto ai nostri limiti ovviamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno dicevate che qualunque allenatore avrebbe fatto meglio di Gattuso, ora che qualsiasi allenatore farebbe meglio di Giampaolo. È la.squadra che fa schifo, non è un problema di allenatore, lo scorso anno lo dicevo che ci era andata molto bene e che mai saremmo riusciti di nuovo con quella squadra a fare così tanti punti e ad arrivare vicini alla Champions. Quest'anno sta semplicemente succedendo ciò che era lecito attendersi.
> Questa è una squadra che può fare dai 50 ai 58 punti, secondo me arriveremo attorno ai 54, con questo punteggio lo scorso anno si arrivava noni.
> Prendiamone atto e lasciamo lavorare in pace Giampaolo, magari sarà in grado di stupirci e portare qualche buon risultato e un buon gioco. L'obbiettivo quest'anno è valorizzare be monetizzare



Ancora Gattuso? Ma per caso soffrite di amnesia retrograda? Umiliati non so quante volte, sconfitti in casa da un Benevento già retrocesso. 3 a 0 contro il Verona. Il gol di brignoli, i clamorosi cambi senza logica. Il non gioco tutto in difesa. Ma di cosa cavolo stiamo parlando? Il fatto che Giampaolo stia avendo difficoltà non dimostra automaticamente che Gattuso fosse un genio o bravo. Infatti stanno facendo a pugni pur di assicurarsi il fenomeno Mr veleno.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2019)

Tra l'altro gli stessi fenomeni che difendono ancora Gattuso, utilizzando la scusa della squadra di melma, sono gli stessi che difendevano Mirabelli e fassone per la base costruita. Quanta coerenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2019)

Occhio che non sono così convinto sia lui l'allenatore tra 6 giorni.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Settembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro gli stessi fenomeni che difendono ancora Gattuso, utilizzando la scusa della squadra di melma, sono gli stessi che difendevano Mirabelli e fassone per la base costruita. Quanta coerenza.



 Degli "Einstein" del calcio praticamente.

Il problema è che non si può mai addossare solo su un lato tutta la responsabilità, sembra ci sia la fissazione di dare per forza o tutta la colpa all'allenatore o tutta la colpa alla rosa. Questo è un tasto su cui batto da sempre.
Ad esempio di recente mi è capitato di leggere che Gattuso avrebbe svalutato Rodriguez che senza di lui sarebbe diventato un signor terzino. Ahahahhaha! Ma ci rendiamo conto? Lo dico io che non ho mai amato Gattuso allenatore, anzi. Ma di tutte le colpe che può avere vogliamo dargli anche quella di aver avuto pippe inenarrabili come lo svizzero fake o il turco?

La triste realtà è che il Milan degli ultimi anni è stata una delle poche società a fare la combo micidiale fra campagna acquisti inadeguata (in varie misure, con "l'apice" di quella sciagurata del 2017) e allenatori inadeguati in misure e per motivi diversi (salverei in parte solo Sinisa e il Montella prima versione).

Tornando in topic, questa partita col Genoa sarà drammatica per entrambe le squadre, più per noi. Non so se sia il caso di dare un'altra chance a Giampaolo, non perché abbia tutte le colpe lui per carità....i motivi li hai ben spiegati tu ieri. Ma la squadra l'ho vista proprio terrorizzata e Giampaolo non sembra in grado di scuoterli.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Degli "Einstein" del calcio praticamente.
> 
> Il problema è che non si può mai addossare solo su un lato tutta la responsabilità, sembra ci sia la fissazione di dare per forza o tutta la colpa all'allenatore o tutta la colpa alla rosa. Questo è un tasto su cui batto da sempre.
> Ad esempio di recente mi è capitato di leggere che Gattuso avrebbe svalutato Rodriguez che senza di lui sarebbe diventato un signor terzino. Ahahahhaha! Ma ci rendiamo conto? Lo dico io che non ho mai amato Gattuso allenatore, anzi. Ma di tutte le colpe che può avere vogliamo dargli anche quella di aver avuto pippe inenarrabili come lo svizzero fake o il turco?
> ...



Concordo al 100%.


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> "Milan: passi avanti col Genoa"



Dobbiamo ripartire dagli ultimi 30 minuti"cit.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Settembre 2019)

Non so più cosa sperare. Sono arrivato all'esaurimento totale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Ottobre 2019)

Bennacer Biglia Bonaventura
Rebic
Piatek Leao
(oppure Leao Piatek Rebic)

Bennacer può far benissimo la mezzala con Biglia che gli fa da riferimento.
Piatek potrebbe sbloccarsi nel "suo" Marassi.
Rebic deve giocare sempre data la grinta e la corsa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Bennacer Biglia Bonaventura
> Rebic
> Piatek Leao
> (oppure Leao Piatek Rebic)
> ...



A me questa formazione sta bene per il semplice motivo che a Genova bisogna perdere, e male anche, al fine di cambiare allenatore (si, in casi come questo tifare contro è fare il bene del Milan).

Ma tolto questo, se fosse una partita da vincere non avrebbe senso continuare ad adattare Leao sulla fascia, quando è un ruolo non suo.

Leao ha mezzi tecnici molto importanti, può giocare anche sulla fascia ma il meglio lo da come centravanti, perché lui è un centravanti. Anche con la Fiore infatti il meglio lo ha dato quando messo come punta.

Anche perché metterlo come esterno quando, come Domenica, arrivava sulla fascia e metteva palloni inutili in mezzo perché Piatek non sapeva leggere l’azione ed era da tutt’altra parte (o, come nel derby, gli metteva un cross al bacio in testa e Piatek la metteva alta invece che insaccarla, e sarebbe stato l’1-0), non ha senso. 

Ma se dobbiamo perdere va bene, e dico di più, probabilmente sono i giocatori stessi che vogliono perdere per liberarsi di Giampirla. Già con la Fiore ho avuto l’impressione che gli giocassero contro. E del resto anche posts come quello di Paquetà sull’”orgoglioso di essere brasiliano” fanno capire che il tecnico non sa farsi seguire da questi giocatori.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A me questa formazione sta bene per il semplice motivo che a Genova bisogna perdere, e male anche, al fine di cambiare allenatore (si, in casi come questo tifare contro è fare il bene del Milan).
> 
> Ma tolto questo, se fosse una partita da vincere non avrebbe senso continuare ad adattare Leao sulla fascia, quando è un ruolo non suo.
> 
> ...



Paquetà mi sa che è ancora indisponibile e forse è meglio non rischiarlo dal primo minuto.
Non ci sono molte alternative, tu rinunceresti a Piatek, allora magari un 4-4-2 con Rebic Leao davanti.
Però se Piatek si sblocca lo recuperi e hai un'arma in più, se lo panchini ti perdi questa chance di Marassi che magari lo rianima.
Ovviamente non considero Suso e Calhanoglu, ma nemmeno Kessie a cui preferirei Bennacer.
Piuttosto che Suso metterei Casticoso o Krunic o Borini esterno destro in un centrocampo a quattro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Paquetà mi sa che è ancora indisponibile e forse è meglio non rischiarlo dal primo minuto.
> Non ci sono molte alternative, tu rinunceresti a Piatek, allora magari un 4-4-2 con Rebic Leao davanti.
> Però se Piatek si sblocca lo recuperi e hai un'arma in più, se lo panchini ti perdi questa chance di Marassi che magari lo rianima.
> Ovviamente non considero Suso e Calhanoglu, ma nemmeno Kessie a cui preferirei Bennacer.
> Piuttosto che Suso metterei Casticoso o Krunic o Borini esterno destro in un centrocampo a quattro.



Assolutamente, Sugo non deve più vedere il campo, mai più. Idem Kebabnoglu. Ma c’è da dire che far giocare questo Piatek è una offesa alla meritocrazia. Come puoi pretendere che ci si impegni in allenamento se poi c’è chi ha il posto garantito anche quando fornisce per mesi e mesi prestazioni da serie B?

In questo modo rischiamo di bruciare Leao che deve continuamente sacrificarsi in un ruolo non suo per un cadavere di centravanti.

Concordo comunque su Borinho e Gallinejo piuttosto che Sugo. E meglio Borinho che Gallinejo.

Io farei un 4-3-3 con Borinho e Rebic sugli esterni e Leao centravanti finalmente.


----------



## Aron (1 Ottobre 2019)

Almeno per questa partita che eviti di schierare Suso e Calhanoglu.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2019)

C'è solo una via di uscita a tutto ciò : 

*Gigio

Calabria Duarte Roma Theo

Krunic Bennacer Paquetà

Rebic 

Leao Piatek 
*

Ogni altra formazione che prevede in campo Suso- Turca e Kessie è un fallimento annunciato.


----------



## Didaco (1 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Paquetà mi sa che è ancora indisponibile e forse è meglio non rischiarlo dal primo minuto.
> Non ci sono molte alternative, tu rinunceresti a Piatek, allora magari un 4-4-2 con Rebic Leao davanti.
> Però se Piatek si sblocca lo recuperi e hai un'arma in più, se lo panchini ti perdi questa chance di Marassi che magari lo rianima.
> Ovviamente non considero Suso e Calhanoglu, ma nemmeno Kessie a cui preferirei Bennacer.
> Piuttosto che Suso metterei Casticoso o Krunic o Borini esterno destro in un centrocampo a quattro.



Concordo. Piatek va recuperato. Non so che possibilità di mercato avremo a gennaio, ma se non recuperiamo i goal del nostro centravanti, la retrocessione potrebbe non essere un'ipotesi tanto remota.
Per me Rebic dovrebbe fare da trequartista, molto mobile tra le linee a creare scompiglio. Non ha la tecnica del trequartista come siamo abituati ad intenderlo, ma potrebbe interpretare il ruolo in un modo diverso e non meno efficace. Del resto, a Francoforte mi pare che giocasse proprio in quel ruolo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Io proverei una squadra che punti su gambe e corsa.

Donnarumma (Reina)
Calabria Duarte Romagnoli Hernandez
Kessie Bennacer Krunic
Conti Leao Rebic

con il quartetto Conti Kessie Krunic e Rebic a pressare e giostrare dietro a Leao.

Pronti a subentrare Bonaventura, Paquetà e Castillejo/Piatek

Borini adatto, ma anche no.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C'è solo una via di uscita a tutto ciò :
> 
> *Gigio
> 
> ...



Continuare a mettere il paracarro polacco è malafede, specie considerando che mettere lui significa adattare Leo in ruoli non suoi come esterno o seconda punta.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io proverei una squadra che punti su gambe e corsa.
> 
> Donnarumma (Reina)
> Calabria Duarte Romagnoli Hernandez
> ...



Io metterei Borini al posto di Conti, nella tua formazione, e Paquetà al posto di Kessie.

Ma siccome io a Genova vorrei perdere, per assicurare l’esonero dell’asino in panchina, manderei in campo la stessa formazione vista con la Fiore, senza Leao che potrebbe rischiare di farci vincere.

Non scherzo, vincere a Genova e ritrovarci GP confermato sarebbe un disastro per il Milan, perché poi magari faremmo due partite buone e un megaciclo di sconfitte (guardare chi abbiamo nelle prossime sei, prego) che ci farebbe arrivare a fine Novembre in pieno pantano retrocessione.

Non possiamo permettercelo, non abbiamo la fibra umana per lottare per la salvezza. Servono uomini veri, per quello.


----------



## zlatan (1 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C'è solo una via di uscita a tutto ciò :
> 
> *Gigio
> 
> ...



Si credo sia la migliore, ovviamente non Rebic trequartista, ma in un 4-3-3.
Ma è l'ultima chance per Piatek, la pazienza ha raggiunto il limite, eventualmente dalla prossima metto Casti che nel suo ruolo è meno scarso del solito, Leao e Rebic


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si credo sia la migliore, ovviamente non Rebic trequartista, ma in un 4-3-3.
> Ma è l'ultima chance per Piatek, la pazienza ha raggiunto il limite, eventualmente dalla prossima metto Casti che nel suo ruolo è meno scarso del solito, Leao e Rebic



Ma per te questa partita conviene perderla o vincerla? La domanda è sincera, non retorica, viste le implicazioni che avrebbero una vittoria oppure una sconfitta. A mio avviso una sconfitta avrebbe risvolti molto più positivi per noi, nel medio-lungo termine.


----------



## zlatan (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma per te questa partita conviene perderla o vincerla? La domanda è sincera, non retorica, viste le implicazioni che avrebbero una vittoria oppure una sconfitta. A mio avviso una sconfitta avrebbe risvolti molto più positivi per noi, nel medio-lungo termine.



Si potrebbe anche essere. Ma io francamente ho 51 anni mai nella vita sono riuscito a tifare contro la mia squadra, al massimo se fa così schifo come quaest'anno, non riesco ad esultare ai gol perchè sono troppo incazzato per come gioca. Ma perdonami tifare contro proprio no. Anche perchè non sono certo che cambiando allenatore, cambi davver qualcosa, visto che non arriverebbe nè Guardiola nè Klopp. E in caso di Sheva-Tassotti le cose precipiterebbero addirittura


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe anche essere. Ma io francamente ho 51 anni mai nella vita sono riuscito a tifare contro la mia squadra, al massimo se fa così schifo come quaest'anno, non riesco ad esultare ai gol perchè sono troppo incazzato per come gioca. Ma perdonami tifare contro proprio no. Anche perchè non sono certo che cambiando allenatore, cambi davver qualcosa, visto che non arriverebbe nè Guardiola nè Klopp. E in caso di Sheva-Tassotti le cose precipiterebbero addirittura




Io di anni ne ho solo uno più di te, ma tifare contro adesso è necessario, per me. Rimanendo così si va in B, come con Sheva o col Tasso. Se arriva Ranieri (realistico) o Spalletti (utopico) almeno un campionato da EL lo tiriamo fuori.

Se arrivasse Sheva vuol dire che Belluccone non ci tiene nemmeno più a dare l’impressione di non essere il proprietario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma per te questa partita conviene perderla o vincerla? La domanda è sincera, non retorica, viste le implicazioni che avrebbero una vittoria oppure una sconfitta. A mio avviso una sconfitta avrebbe risvolti molto più positivi per noi, nel medio-lungo termine.



Te lo dissi già in altre occasioni e te lo ripeto qui da 17 anni SI TIFA MILAN e mai contro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te lo dissi già in altre occasioni e te lo ripeto qui da 17 anni SI TIFA MILAN e mai contro.



Ne riparliamo se questo dovesse portarci a fine Novembre (guarda chi abbiamo dopo il Genoa, per favore) in pieno pantano retrocessione. ;-)


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo se questo dovesse portarci a fine Novembre (guarda chi abbiamo dopo il Genoa, per favore) in pieno pantano retrocessione. ;-)



Non mi interessa, ti ripeto: Qui si tifa sempre Milan e mai contro. 

Non posso pensare che io debba tifare contro il Milan per far si che venga esonerato tizio cosi arriva sempronio ecc ecc gli ultimi anni cosa ci hanno insegnato ? che se una cosa può andare male andrà male. 

Quindi ascolta me, pensiamo a fare più punti possibili ed uscire dalla crisi che il campionato è lungo e può succedere di tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa, ti ripeto: Qui si tifa sempre Milan e mai contro.
> 
> Non posso pensare che io debba tifare contro il Milan per far si che venga esonerato tizio cosi arriva sempronio ecc ecc gli ultimi anni cosa ci hanno insegnato ? che se una cosa può andare male andrà male.
> 
> Quindi ascolta me, pensiamo a fare più punti possibili ed uscire dalla crisi che il campionato è lungo e può succedere di tutto.



Avremo modo di riparlarne.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Ottobre 2019)

La partita la si deve vincere non scherziamo. Poi posso dire che il fatto di aspettare le pause nazionali per un esonero è una *******? Durante la pausa i nostri amati cessi andranno in nazionale e non saranno comunque a disposizione del nuovo mister ( a volte anche fino a 2 giorni prima della partita successiva).. allora forse si ha più tempo se l’esonero avviene un sabato o una domenica di campionato con tutta una settimana a disposizione per lavorare coi “titolari”


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> C'è solo una via di uscita a tutto ciò :
> 
> *Gigio
> 
> ...



Concordo, ma forse per Genoa, dato il momento psicologico della squadra e Paquetà forse non pronto ho pensato che forse è meglio mettere due anziani a centrocampo, deresponsabilizzando Bennacer che forse adesso ha molta pressione un pò di paura di ripetere una disattenzione e può essere più decisivo in attacco da mezzala, un pò come fa Sensi che non rimane bloccato davanti alla difesa.



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Continuare a mettere il paracarro polacco è malafede, specie considerando che mettere lui significa adattare Leo in ruoli non suoi come esterno o seconda punta.



Ma io dubito che mettere Leao al centro con due ali gli possa far bene, rischia di fare la fine dei vari n9 che non vedono mai la palla, giocano qualche pallone all'indietro per uscire dalla morsa dei centrali avversari e poco altro. Come seconda punta invece ha modo di spaziare e puntare gli avversari e la porta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma forse per Genoa, dato il momento psicologico della squadra e Paquetà forse non pronto ho pensato che forse è meglio mettere due anziani a centrocampo, deresponsabilizzando Bennacer che forse adesso ha molta pressione un pò di paura di ripetere una disattenzione.
> 
> 
> Ma io dubito che mettere Leao al centro con due ali gli possa far bene, rischia di fare la fine dei vari n9 che non vedono mai la palla, giocano qualche pallone all'indietro per uscire dalla morsa dei centrali avversari e poco altro. Come seconda punta invece ha modo di spaziare e puntare gli avversari e la porta.



Non è il suo ruolo, è adattato li.

Infatti con la Fiore il meglio lo ha dato quando ha potuto giocare centravanti. Questo la palla la vedrebbe perché sa stoppare il pallone e dribblare a differenza di Piatek.

È un nove moderno, non un Bacca dei poveri.

Non è uno che ha bisogno di essere messo a due centimetri dalla linea di porta per segnare.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è il suo ruolo, è adattato li.
> 
> Infatti con la Fiore il meglio lo ha dato quando ha potuto giocare centravanti. Questo la palla la vedrebbe perché sa stoppare il pallone e dribblare a differenza di Piatek.
> 
> ...



Finora ha giocato senza pensieri, nessuno si aspetta nulla da lui. Appena gli daremo più responsabilità si brucerà come un fiammifero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Finora ha giocato senza pensieri, nessuno si aspetta nulla da lui. Appena gli daremo più responsabilità si brucerà come un fiammifero.



Bisogna rischiare, non possiamo continuare a giocare in nove contro undici (come giochiamo con Suso e Piatek titolari).

Se è forte davvero non si brucerà, altrimenti è un altro non da Milan.


----------



## Victorss (1 Ottobre 2019)

Fossi in Giampaolo sabato giocherei così: 
Conti Duarte Romagnoli Theo
Kessie Bennacer Paquetá
Castillejo Leao Rebic


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2019)

Dico solo che nel caso dovessimo perdere, in caso di vittoria di Spal e Samp, saremmo ultimi a pari punti con 3 squadre


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Fossi in Giampaolo sabato giocherei così:
> Conti Duarte Romagnoli Theo
> Kessie Bennacer Paquetá
> Castillejo Leao Rebic



Perfetto tranne Castillejo. Meglio Borini.


----------



## Victorss (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perfetto tranne Castillejo. Meglio Borini.



Sì il mio dubbio era proprio tra Castillejo e Borini, ma ho preferito mettere Rebic dove si esprime meglio ovvero sulla sinistra.
Comunque sicuramente uno tra Castillejo e Borini va messo in campo. In questo momento ci vogliono palle e voglia di sacrificarsi nel pressing offensivo come vuole il mister, e dei due citati si può dire tutto ma non che non corrano e non abbiano le palle di portare il pressing in maniera aggressiva. Il biondo mi faceva pena domenica.. rincorreva tutti gli avversari come fosse un gigantesco torello mentre i suoi compagni camminavano in campo...paradossalmente il pressing offensivo l'unico a cui l'ho visto fare bene di quelli che hanno giocato in queste prime 6 partite è proprio Casti..


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Questa è una partitaccia, tra una squadra in difficoltà ed un’accozzaglia di esseri viventi. Che pena...


----------



## Lambro (1 Ottobre 2019)

Diecimila euro che sabato gioca Biglia, non certo Bennacer.
Torna Paquetà.
Suso gioca, figuriamoci se lo tiene giu'.
Mentre Leao gioca al posto di Piatek, mentre a sinistra sarà ballottaggio tra Rebic e Bonaventura.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Rebic piatek leao
Prima lo capisce il mister e meglio è.


----------



## Walker (2 Ottobre 2019)

Non dimentichiamo che anche Andreazzoli è in bilico ed ha assoluta necessità di fare risultato, sarà una partita a dir poco ostica, secondo me possibile un insulso pareggio che non serve a nessuno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Rebic piatek leao
> Prima lo capisce il mister e meglio è.



No, siete voi che dovete iniziare a capire che continuare a sacrificare Leao sulle fasce per quel paracarro maledetto del pippone polacco è sbagliato. 

Cosa deve fare quel cesso maledetto per convincervi che è scarso, oltre a non saper stoppare un pallone, avere il tiro da fuori di Gigio Donnarumma, l’incapacità di dribblare fosse anche un birillo e la notevole capacità di far figurare ogni suo marcatore come la mirabile sintesi delle doti di Baresi e Scirea con un pizzico di Beckenbauer (viene letteralmente A N N U L L A T O da ogni suo difensore, che se lo mette nel taschino e lo fa uscire a fine partita)? Forse segnare tre goal su azione nellle ultime 18 partite (tra campionato e coppa Italia) giocate con la maglia del Milan? Bene, l’ha fatto. 18 partite sono praticamente un girone intero di campionato, basta. Ha avuto la sua chance, da buon miracolato, e l’ha sprecata. Tempo scaduto, Kris.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Vinceremo (o raggiungeremo il pari) al 94' con gol di Sugo dopo essere stati presi a pallate tutta la partita


----------



## Lambro (2 Ottobre 2019)

Il Milan visto fin'ora è talmente fragile mentalmente e tatticamente che non mi sorprenderi di una sconfitta, anche sonora.
In quel caso Giampaolo saluterebbe immediatamente.
Non so se augurarmelo o meno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Ottobre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dico solo che nel caso dovessimo perdere, in caso di vittoria di Spal e Samp, saremmo ultimi a pari punti con 3 squadre



Bisogna dare tempo a Giampaolo cit.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il Milan visto fin'ora è talmente fragile mentalmente e tatticamente che non mi sorprenderi di una sconfitta, anche sonora.
> In quel caso Giampaolo saluterebbe immediatamente.
> Non so se augurarmelo o meno.



Guarda le squadre che dobbiamo affrontare dopo il Genoa fino a fine Novembre, pensa a cosa significherebbe affrontarle con GP, e avrai la tua risposta.


----------



## MarcoG (2 Ottobre 2019)

La situazione è complessa. Ritengo che il genoa non sia un ostacolo, mi preoccupano di più le partite successive. C'è da dire che fra i nomi proposti non trovo nessuno che a livello mediatico e caratteriale mi possa convincere. Sembrano tutti, chi più chi meno, compassati. 

Sia chiara una cosa. Non basta il pareggio e questo non lo dico solo per i tre punti, lo dico perché dimostrerebbe l'assoluta incapacità di Giampaolo di adattarsi alla situazione, rinunciando a qualcosa pur di fare punti. Un allenatore vero, sa quando si deve divertire con esperimenti e quando deve portare a casa una vittoria.


----------



## Route66 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il Milan visto fin'ora è talmente fragile mentalmente e tatticamente che non mi sorprenderi di una sconfitta, anche sonora.
> In quel caso Giampaolo saluterebbe immediatamente.
> Non so se augurarmelo o meno.



Nel post della scorsa settimana sulle riflessioni a freddo dopo Toro-Milan scrissi le mie inutili considerazioni e poi terminai con la tragica profezia:
"Putroppo questa partita porterà delle conseguenze ben più gravi di quello che il risultato(immeritato) dice..."
Ecco siamo in quella fase li senza nessuno in squadra che ci possa prendere per mano e trascinarci a riva e con un mister in piena crisi esistenziale.
Non ce la possiamo fare....


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamo che anche Andreazzoli è in bilico ed ha assoluta necessità di fare risultato, sarà una partita a dir poco ostica, secondo me possibile un insulso pareggio che non serve a nessuno



7 punti in 7 partite, wow.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vinceremo (o raggiungeremo il pari) al 94' con gol di Sugo dopo essere stati presi a pallate tutta la partita



.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



E' sempre così al Milan, segnano sempre i più scarsi e quelli più odiati, col Brescia Chalanoglu, per non parlare di Poli e Flamini qualche anno fa, oltre che scarsi siamo pure sfigati.


----------



## MarcoG (2 Ottobre 2019)

Al momento bwin da il milan a 2.55 e il genoa a 2.75 (gioca in casa)... pari dato a 3.2...

Le scommesse sono iniziate da poco, quindi più o meno gli addetti ai lavori vedono questa partita impronosticabile. Davvero triste.


----------



## Manue (2 Ottobre 2019)

Vinceremo con un bel calcio,
ne sono certo.


----------



## MarcoG (2 Ottobre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Vinceremo con un bel calcio,
> ne sono certo.



Il problema è che penso davvero che sarà così...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2019)

vivere o morire, vita o morte. O riparte la nostra stagione o inizia il nostro incubo.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vivere o morire, vita o morte. O riparte la nostra stagione o inizia il nostro incubo.



Anche loro giocheranno alla morte, sono scarsi, molto scarsi ma noi siamo a pezzi, sembriamo la Roma dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche loro giocheranno alla morte, sono scarsi, molto scarsi ma noi siamo a pezzi, sembriamo la Roma dell'anno scorso.



Al di la di tutto mi sento in dovere di scrivere una cosa che nessuno ha scritto, la stagione è lunga e può succedere di tutto. Queste sconfitte peseranno eccome ma non è che la sentenza è già stata data. Basterebbe una scintilla per far ripartire la fiamma rossonera.


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Al di la di tutto mi sento in dovere di scrivere una cosa che nessuno ha scritto, la stagione è lunga e può succedere di tutto. Queste sconfitte peseranno eccome ma non è che la sentenza è già stata data. Basterebbe una scintilla per far ripartire la fiamma rossonera.



Ma certo, 6 di fila possiamo farne anche noi...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Al di la di tutto mi sento in dovere di scrivere una cosa che nessuno ha scritto, la stagione è lunga e può succedere di tutto. Queste sconfitte peseranno eccome ma non è che la sentenza è già stata data. Basterebbe una scintilla per far ripartire la fiamma rossonera.



Il concetto di "scintilla" purtroppo mi sembra alieno.

Stiamo parlando di un'accozzaglia di giocatori che non fanno gruppo, non si parlano e non si guardano negli occhi. Nessuno che suona la carica, che incita, che si arrabbia. Sembrano tutti arrivati ieri l'altro.

Scommetto che non conoscono neanche la data di nascita del Milan, chi è Herbet Kilpin, e quanti e quali trofei abbiamo alzato. Stanno qui ad indossare una semplice maglia a strisce, che un tempo "sembra" fosse appartenuta a giocatori famosi. Cè chi porta il 10 sulle spalle e non sa fare un dribbling, e quando tira è grassa se finisce a meno di due metri dalla porta.

Si scende in campo per fare la partitella di 90' minuti senza sudare troppo, eh, se no poi non ci sono energie sufficienti per dialogare sui social. Poi non sta bene impegnarsi troppo, i veri signori giocano in punta di piedi. Se poi si perde, pazienza, sarà per la prossima, tanto lo stipendio arriva, significa che la società è in forma. Un paio di dichiarazioni ipocrite e si ricomincia.

La scintilla doveva accendersi da tempo. Se non si è ancora accesa, non ci sperare più. E per uno che la vuole accendere, c'è ne è uno che la vuole tenere spenta. Si vede benissimo in campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Affrontiamo una delle poche più in difficoltà di noi.
La cosa curiosa è che affronteremo per la sesta volta in sette partite un avversario che gioca col 352, modulo contro il quale abbiamo sempre sofferto e quasi sempre perso.

Sono curioso di vedere cosa proporrà Giampaolo, inutile dire che è un banco di prova fondamentale per tutti e lui dovrà dimostrare che impariamo dai nostri errori.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2019)

*La probabile formazioni del Milan secondo le news riportate dai quotidiani

Donnarumma
Calabria
Duarte (Gabbia)
Romagnoli
Rodriguez (Theo)
Kessie
Biglia
Calhanoglu
Suso
Piatek (Leao)
Leao (Rebic)

Designato arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Mazzoleni.*


----------



## varvez (3 Ottobre 2019)

Vinceremo, ne sono convinto, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Vinceremo, ne sono convinto, in un modo o nell'altro.



Siccome è proprio ciò che non dovrebbe accadere (perché implicherebbe la conferma di Giampollo) allora è proprio ciò che accadrà.

Quando poi, dopo Genova, avremo Lecce, Roma, Spal, Lazio, Juve e Napoli (non ricordo l’ordine preciso) nelle successive sei partite, con il Lecce e una rognosissima Spal a completare il quadro (probabilmente l’unica con la quale faremo i tre punti sarà il Lecce, con la Spal faremo un punto e con le quattro grandi summenzionate faremo un punto, se proprio ci va grassa due) e arriveremo a fine Novembre con 13/14 punti, ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazioni del Milan secondo le news riportate dai quotidiani
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Ritardo Rodriguez
Il centrocampo peggiore del mondo
Suso


No. no, no. Meglio non guardarla. Come cavolo puo proporre una formazione che ha fallito sempre? Vorrei ricordare che nella stagione 18/19 siamo andati vicini alla Champions solo grazie a Bakayoko a centrocampo. Ritornati a Biglia - Kessié - la turca era sangue amaro e abbiamo perso punti a destra e sinistra.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazioni del Milan secondo le news riportate dai quotidiani
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



credo che, nel momento in cui si decide di affidarsi ai giocatori di quantità , Rebic debba giocare.. Poi ancora mi ripropone certi cadaveri,mi boccia Bennacer per uno che sbaglia perennemente partite,mi toglie Theo che sgroppa.. spero sia la solita formazione sbagliata dei giornalai


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazioni del Milan secondo le news riportate dai quotidiani
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazioni del Milan secondo le news riportate dai quotidiani
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



*Designato arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Mazzoleni.*


----------



## varvez (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Siccome è proprio ciò che non dovrebbe accadere (perché implicherebbe la conferma di Giampollo) allora è proprio ciò che accadrà.
> 
> Quando poi, dopo Genova, avremo Lecce, Roma, Spal, Lazio, Juve e Napoli (non ricordo l’ordine preciso) nelle successive sei partite, con il Lecce e una rognosissima Spal a completare il quadro (probabilmente l’unica con la quale faremo i tre punti sarà il Lecce, con la Spal faremo un punto e con le quattro grandi summenzionate faremo un punto, se proprio ci va grassa due) e arriveremo a fine Novembre con 13/14 punti, ci sarà da ridere.



Eh, amico mio, purtroppo è così. Però io non sono per l'esonero perchè non ritengo di dover buttare un progetto appena iniziato, anche perchè temo moltissimo l'eventuale sostituto e, guardando più avanti, anche l'eventuale scelta per la prossima stagione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Eh, amico mio, purtroppo è così. Però io non sono per l'esonero perchè non ritengo di dover buttare un progetto appena iniziato, anche perchè temo moltissimo l'eventuale sostituto e, guardando più avanti, anche l'eventuale scelta per la prossima stagione.



Senza Ranieri qui si fa notte.


----------



## Walker (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza Ranieri qui si fa notte.


È già notte fonda, col ritorno di RR, Biglia e company dove vuoi andare, penso dritto dritto verso il baratro della zona retrocessione.
Ma in fondo non è quello che ti auguravi?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> È già notte fonda, col ritorno di RR, Biglia e company dove vuoi andare, penso dritto dritto verso il baratro della zona retrocessione.
> Ma in fondo non è quello che ti auguravi?



Me lo augurerei solo se servisse ad affrettare la cessione da parte di questi strozzini.

P.s: il ritorno di RR, Biglia e company si verifica proprio perché abbiamo un inetto in panchina che non è assolutamente adatto ad una piazza come Milano. Sarebbe un pesce fuor d’acqua anche alla Lazio, figuriamoci a Milano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Mazzoleni.*



Finita


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato arbitro Mariani. Al VAR Mazzoleni.*



Poi non ci lamentiamo dicendo che Maldini e Boban sono dei maledetti incapaci e sbagliano tutti gli acquisti, se questo non vede l'ora di rimettere in campo i cadaveri Biglia/Rodriguez/Suso/Calhanoglu. Paquetà è già bello che andato e Bennacer starà sicuramente entrando in depressione, come Hernandez. Vedersi sostituiti da questi al primo fail non ti fa bene.

Ma io domando e dico.


----------



## Walker (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Me lo augurerei solo se servisse ad affrettare la cessione da parte di questi strozzini.
> 
> P.s: il ritorno di RR, Biglia e company si verifica proprio perché abbiamo un inetto in panchina che non è assolutamente adatto ad una piazza come Milano. Sarebbe un pesce fuor d’acqua anche alla Lazio, figuriamoci a Milano.


Be anch'io spero nella cessione ma che sia ponderata, non tanto per sbarazzarsi di un fardello, e farlo adesso a stagione iniziata potrebbe essere devastante, non penso proprio che Elliott farà una cosa simile.
Comunque è palese che Giampaolo sia al capolinea, vedremo, il calcio a volte può riservare clamorose sorprese.
Una di queste sarebbe una vittoria limpida, meritata e con gioco spumeggiante, ma credo quasi abbia più probabilità l'Italia del rugby di battere domani il Sudafrica che il Milan vincere bene a Genova


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi non ci lamentiamo dicendo che Maldini e Boban sono dei maledetti incapaci e sbagliano tutti gli acquisti, se questo non vede l'ora di rimettere in campo i cadaveri Biglia/Rodriguez/Suso/Calhanoglu. Paquetà è già bello che andato e Bennacer starà sicuramente entrando in depressione, come Hernandez. Vedersi sostituiti da questi al primo fail non ti fa bene.
> 
> Ma io domando e dico.



Detto e ridetto: cerca l’esonero. L’impressione netta con la Fiore oltretutto è che la squadra non lo seguisse e gli giocasse contro, aldilà della retorica di Romagnoli nel post partita “siamo tutti con Giampaolo”.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Be anch'io spero nella cessione ma che sia ponderata, non tanto per sbarazzarsi di un fardello, e farlo adesso a stagione iniziata potrebbe essere devastante, non penso proprio che Elliott farà una cosa simile.
> Comunque è palese che Giampaolo sia al capolinea, vedremo, il calcio a volte può riservare clamorose sorprese.
> Una di queste sarebbe una vittoria limpida, meritata e con gioco spumeggiante, ma credo quasi abbia più probabilità l'Italia del rugby di battere domani il Sudafrica che il Milan vincere bene a Genova



Vero, in caso di vittoria limpida, meritata e con gioco spumeggiante sarei anch’io per dargli fiducia. Il problema è che si rischia di vederlo confermato anche in caso di vittoria per autogol o pareggio. Per questo spero di perdere.

Per quanto riguarda la prima parte, nei giorni scorsi si era parlato di una cessione di Elliott a fine 2019 ad Arnault. Poi è arrivata la smentita (anche da parte di Elliott, cosa strana dato che non si è mai preoccupato di smentire quando in passato venivamo accostati al fondo del Qatar, per esempio), ma sta di fatto che una cessione vera ad una vera proprietà, ambiziosa e ricca e decisa a ridare al Milan il lustro che merita, sarebbe fondamentale per tutto l’ambiente, altroché devastante.

Ogni giorno che restiamo in mano a questi strozzini il cadavere del Milan puzza sempre di più.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazioni del Milan secondo le news riportate dai quotidiani
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Detto e ridetto: cerca l’esonero. L’impressione netta con la Fiore oltretutto è che la squadra non lo seguisse e gli giocasse contro, aldilà della retorica di Romagnoli nel post partita “siamo tutti con Giampaolo”.



Boh.

Mi verrebbe da dire che, essendo conscio di passare da persona con "poco carattere", voglia assurdamente dimostrare in questa sua esperienza al Milan che invece ce l'ha, quindi proseguendo disperatamente con le sue convinzioni che crede corrette. Atteggiamento che ovviamente è il peggiore in assoluto, assolutamente incosciente e autodistruttivo.

Altrimenti c'è malafede o qualcosa di strano che non dipende da lui, non è possibile 'sta cosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Boh.
> 
> Mi verrebbe da dire che, essendo conscio di passare da persona con "poco carattere", voglia assurdamente dimostrare in questa sua esperienza al Milan che invece ce l'ha, quindi proseguendo disperatamente con le sue convinzioni che crede corrette. Atteggiamento che ovviamente è il peggiore in assoluto, assolutamente incosciente e autodistruttivo.
> 
> Altrimenti c'è malafede o qualcosa di strano che non dipende da lui, non è possibile 'sta cosa.



Su Suso secondo me pesano i diktat presidenziali, ma per quanto riguarda le altre sue scelte penso che sia proprio una questione che ha capito di non essere nella sua dimensione e che lui non c’entra niente, qui.


----------



## Walker (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vero, in caso di vittoria limpida, meritata e con gioco spumeggiante sarei anch’io per dargli fiducia. Il problema è che si rischia di vederlo confermato anche in caso di vittoria per autogol o pareggio. Per questo spero di perdere.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la prima parte, nei giorni scorsi si era parlato di una cessione di Elliott a fine 2019 ad Arnault. Poi è arrivata la smentita (anche da parte di Elliott, cosa strana dato che non si è mai preoccupato di smentire quando in passato venivamo accostati al fondo del Qatar, per esempio), ma sta di fatto che una cessione vera ad una vera proprietà, ambiziosa e ricca e decisa a ridare al Milan il lustro che merita, sarebbe fondamentale per tutto l’ambiente, altroché devastante.
> 
> Ogni giorno che restiamo in mano a questi strozzini il cadavere del Milan puzza sempre di più.


Si ma io intendo nella tempistica, non nella sostanza.
È chiaro che se arrivasse come patron il terzo uomo più ricco del pianeta sarei più che contento, ci mancherebbe.
Dai tuoi hashtag (e non solo) si evince che i signori di Elliott non ti stiano tanto simpatici, ed in fondo anche per me è così.
Tuttavia si da il caso che questi "strozzini ebrei" ci abbiano salvato il culo dal fallimento, e senza il loro intervento adesso saremmo probabilmente qui a discutere della prossima partita contro il Seregno o lo Scanzorosciate, non contro il Genoa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Si ma io intendo nella tempistica, non nella sostanza.
> È chiaro che se arrivasse come patron il terzo uomo più ricco del pianeta sarei più che contento, ci mancherebbe.
> Dai tuoi hashtag (e non solo) si evince che i signori di Elliott non ti stiano tanto simpatici, ed in fondo anche per me è così.
> Tuttavia si da il caso che questi "strozzini ebrei" ci abbiano salvato il culo dal fallimento, e senza il loro intervento adesso saremmo probabilmente qui a discutere della prossima partita contro il Seregno o lo Scanzorosciate, non contro il Genoa



Ahahahahahaha ci hanno salvato 

E gli asini volano. Aspetta che recupero un mio vecchio post.

Eccolo 



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Elliott controlla il 9% di Telecom Italia.
> 
> Elliott è in guerra con Vivendi per avere il controllo della stessa.
> 
> ...



Quegli infami facevano parte della farsa cinefake dall’inizio. Altroché salvati.


----------



## Walker (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahaha ci hanno salvato
> 
> E gli asini volano. Aspetta che recupero un mio vecchio post.
> 
> ...


Va bene abbiamo capito, sai tutto te, la bocca della verità fatta persona.
Visto che sai tutto allora dicci almeno chi sarà il prossimo proprietario del Milan, così stiamo più tranquilli


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza Ranieri qui si fa notte.


 Ranieri andrebbe molto bene, in generale abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore di questo tipo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> Va bene abbiamo capito, sai tutto te, la bocca della verità fatta persona.
> Visto che sai tutto allora dicci almeno chi sarà il prossimo proprietario del Milan, così stiamo più tranquilli��������



Non c’è bisogno di essere la bocca della verità per sapere che se Elliott aveva prestato i soldi al cinese scemo era complice di tutta la farsa fin dall’inizio. Basta ragionare.

Poi ognuno è libero di credere che un fondo avvoltoio ci abbia salvato.


----------



## Walker (3 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## Walker (3 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazioni del Milan secondo le news riportate dai quotidiani
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



*Quotate o eliminiamo o post*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Walker ha scritto:


> La mia direzione politica è la stessa tua, anche io sto male a vedere il Milan ridotto così.
> Purtroppo non posso essere sempre a San Siro, perchè sono lontano quasi 300 km.
> Ma non spando letame sulla mia squadra, mai.



Guarda, io sono nato e cresciuto a Milano, dal 2001 vivo a Mantova, a 200 km di distanza, nonostante ciò continuo ad esserci, questo da la misura di quanto io sia attaccato al club.

Ma quando vedo i nostri bidoni trascinarsi indegnamente per il campo la rabbia sale parecchio, e sale ancora di più quando li vedi fare gesti da montati (come Pio Pio in quel di Verona) o i soliti proclami social. Io amo la maglia incondizionatamente, chi la indossa è un’altra cosa, specie se, indossandola, la infanga.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazioni del Milan secondo le news riportate dai quotidiani
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Walker (3 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io sono nato e cresciuto a Milano, dal 2001 vivo a Mantova, a 200 km di distanza, nonostante ciò continuo ad esserci, questo da la misura di quanto io sia attaccato al club.
> 
> Ma quando vedo i nostri bidoni trascinarsi indegnamente per il campo la rabbia sale parecchio, e sale ancora di più quando li vedi fare gesti da montati (come Pio Pio in quel di Verona) o i soliti proclami social. Io amo la maglia incondizionatamente, chi la indossa è un’altra cosa, specie se, indossandola, la infanga.


Vabbè dai non offenderti se prima ti ho dato del "possibile" gobbo o indaista, in fondo tu mi hai dato dell'asino...
Poi capisco il tuo stato d'animo, per carità, il mio era solo un "invito" ad essere un po' più positivo, per il resto sempre Forza Milan


----------



## Walker (3 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate o eliminiamo o post*


Bè direi che sarebbe desolante riproporre Biglia e Rodriguez dopo le prestazioni pietose viste in precedenza....
Bennacer ed Hernandez devono trovare continuità, e una panchinata a Piatek non farebbe male, a questo punto


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2019)

*Le probabili formazioni dalla GDS in edicola

Secondo altre fonti in attacco potrebbe giocare Rebic al posto di Piatek, con Leao centravanti*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2019)

*La formazione di Sky:

MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessiè, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao: *


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione di Sky:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessiè, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao: *



E' inutile, è più forte di lui, Sugo e Turca 4 ever.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione di Sky:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessiè, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao: *



Paquetà da nazionale brasiliano a spettatore in tribuna del Milan.

Bennacer ha già chiesto supporto psicologico per non cadere in depressione.

Madre Santa, che robe. Che robe.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione di Sky:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessiè, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao: *



Calhanoglu deve avere qualcuno di potentissimo a sostenerlo, non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu deve avere qualcuno di potentissimo a sostenerlo, non c'è altra spiegazione.



è il figlio di Erdogan


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' inutile, è più forte di lui, Sugo e Turca 4 ever.



Kessie sempre titolare in eternis, forse a gennaio se riusciremo a sbolognarlo saremo già a -38 dal quarto posto.
Imbarazzante 'sta cosa, per me è il nostro grosso trauma tattico, giocatore insapore, inutile, boh.
Io mi sarei giocato Benna mezzala, Biglia regista e Krunic mezzala al posto del maratoneta che dovrebbe essere a Doha in questo periodo piuttosto che a Milanello.


----------



## Aron (4 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione di Sky:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessiè, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao: *



Vediamo Duarte che combina 
Con Biglia, Calhanoglu e Suso partiamo penalizzati prima ancora di iniziare. 

Ovviamente il goal di Kouamè non è neanche quotato.


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2019)

A proposito... questi si allenano a partire dalle 10.30, quando va bene un allenamento al giorno, dopo le partite fisso il giorno di riposo pure con 4 sconfitte alle spalle.
Dalle ultime pare che dopo la partita di domani ci saranno ben 3 giorni di riposo per i ragazzi, complimenti.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A proposito... questi si allenano a partire dalle 10.30, quando va bene un allenamento al giorno, dopo le partite fisso il giorno di riposo pure con 4 sconfitte alle spalle.
> Dalle ultime pare che dopo la partita di domani ci saranno ben 3 giorni di riposo per i ragazzi, complimenti.



Abbiamo una proprietà che non si fa vedere, figurati quanto gliene frega a questi.

Se di una azienda non frega al padrone, ci mancherebbe che si sfiancano gli operai.


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> A proposito... questi si allenano a partire dalle 10.30, quando va bene un allenamento al giorno, dopo le partite fisso il giorno di riposo pure con 4 sconfitte alle spalle.
> Dalle ultime pare che dopo la partita di domani ci saranno ben 3 giorni di riposo per i ragazzi, complimenti.



Certo, ma in campo danno tutto


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Kessie sempre titolare in eternis, forse a gennaio se riusciremo a sbolognarlo saremo già a -38 dal quarto posto.
> Imbarazzante 'sta cosa, per me è il nostro grosso trauma tattico, giocatore insapore, inutile, boh.
> Io mi sarei giocato Benna mezzala, Biglia regista e Krunic mezzala al posto del maratoneta che dovrebbe essere a Doha in questo periodo piuttosto che a Milanello.



Kessie vale 900 milioni perchè è un toro e corre sempre"cit.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La formazione di Sky:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Kessiè, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Leao: *



.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Si vince tranquillamente oggi.. non è che possiamo perderle tutte. Poi negli ultimi anni, quando il mister x allenatore era ad un passo dall'esonero, vinceva poi la partita ed azzerava i bonus di sconfitte. E' sempre cosi.

Vinciamo oggi.. poi contro il Lecce magari facciamo fatica ed ecco che si ricomincia. Questa volta con il filotto di partite difficile. Credo che verso fine Novembre avremmo si o no 20 punti.

L'esonero poi arriverà.. verso Dicembre, quando ormai vabbe.

L'anno prossimo ennesimo allenatore mister nessuno ed ennesimo stesso giro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si vince tranquillamente oggi.. non è che possiamo perderle tutte. Poi negli ultimi anni, quando il mister x allenatore era ad un passo dall'esonero, vinceva poi la partita ed azzerava i bonus di sconfitte. E' sempre cosi.
> 
> Vinciamo oggi.. poi contro il Lecce magari facciamo fatica ed ecco che si ricomincia. Questa volta con il filotto di partite difficile. Credo che verso fine Novembre avremmo si o no 20 punti.
> 
> ...



Non credo che vinceremo proprio stasera (proprio quando sarebbe più deleterio); per me pareggeremo e Giampirla farà ciao ciao con la manina. Vincere stasera sarebbe un disastro.

Inoltre ho avuto la NETTISSIMA impressione con la Fiore che la squadra stesse giocando contro l’inetto, per liberarsene.

P.s: 20 punti entro fine Novembre con Lecce, Spal (due partite nelle quali faremo massimo quattro punti), Roma, Lazio, Juve, Napoli? Con Giambraulio in panchina?

Ti rendi conto che per fare 20 punti occorrerebbe battere Genoa, Lecce, Spal (e arriveremmo a 15 punti) + una a scelta tra Lazio, Roma, Juve e Napoli e ancora non basterebbe (sarebbero 18 punti, quindi occorrerebbe un’altra vittoria contro una di quelle quattro o due pareggi)? Tutto questo con Forrest Giamp in panchina? Come no.


----------



## Baba (5 Ottobre 2019)

Chi lasciare in panchina al fantacalcio tra Suso e Paquetà?


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo che vinceremo proprio stasera (proprio quando sarebbe più deleterio); per me pareggeremo e Giampirla farà ciao ciao con la manina. Vincere stasera sarebbe un disastro.
> 
> Inoltre ho avuto la NETTISSIMA impressione con la Fiore che la squadra stesse giocando contro l’inetto, per liberarsene.



Non credo, piuttosto dobbiamo cominciare a liberarci dei giocatori che secondo me sono pure peggio del pessimo allenatore inadatto che abbiamo ora.
Ad esempio i vari Mustracchio, Kessissoglu, Sugo, Calzhanoglu, Calabria potrebbero mai essere dei giocatori di riferimento? io non penso proprio, i giocatori vanno valutati ben prima dell'allenatore, questi giocatori sono scarsi per qualsivoglia coach ma penso comunque che non vadano per niente bene per Giampaolo stesso e paghiamo l'incompetenza societaria nel gestire diverse situazioni.
Non ci vuole un genio per capirlo, vuoi fare gioco e poi giochi con Kessie Calha in mezzo al campo? vuoi giocare col trequartista e provi il giocatore tatticamente più aberrante mai planato in Serie A negli ultimi 70 anni in quella posizione quando non è riuscito nemmeno a fare la seconda punta fake?
Giampaolo ha voluto fare il fenomeno ma chi lo ha messo lì non è meglio di lui ed è sicuramente improvvisato, sia chiaro, perché Bobaolo sono due improvvisati che non riuscirebbero a gestire il Milan nemmeno con la squadra già fatta e l'allenatore già scelto.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Ennesimo avversario che giocherà col 352 e ennesima partita che giocheremo col 433.
Per me ci massacra pure il Genoa.
Sono purtroppo pessimista se queste sono le scelte di Giampaolo.


----------



## Gabry (5 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non credo, piuttosto dobbiamo cominciare a liberarci dei giocatori che secondo me sono pure peggio del pessimo allenatore inadatto che abbiamo ora.
> Ad esempio i vari Mustracchio, Kessissoglu, Sugo, Calzhanoglu, Calabria potrebbero mai essere dei giocatori di riferimento? io non penso proprio, i giocatori vanno valutati ben prima dell'allenatore, questi giocatori sono scarsi per qualsivoglia coach ma penso comunque che non vadano per niente bene per Giampaolo stesso e paghiamo l'incompetenza societaria nel gestire diverse situazioni.
> Non ci vuole un genio per capirlo, vuoi fare gioco e poi giochi con Kessie Calha in mezzo al campo? vuoi giocare col trequartista e provi il giocatore tatticamente più aberrante mai planato in Serie A negli ultimi 70 anni in quella posizione quando non è riuscito nemmeno a fare la seconda punta fake?
> Giampaolo ha voluto fare il fenomeno ma chi lo ha messo lì non è meglio di lui ed è sicuramente improvvisato, sia chiaro, perché Bobaolo sono due improvvisati che non riuscirebbero a gestire il Milan nemmeno con la squadra già fatta e l'allenatore già scelto.



Guarda che è la stessa squadra che è arrivata ad 1 punto dalla CL + qualche rinforzo. E secondo me l'anno scorso il nostro staff tecnico non è riuscito a far rendere la squadra al 100%. Va bene dire che i giocatori sono scarsi, ok, ma non sono da retrocessione o da bassa classifica. La realtà è che in campo non hanno la minima idea di cosa fare. Lo si capisce anche guardando le partite. Tattica zero. Movimenti senza palla praticamente a caso o assenti. Passaggi senza logica ma fatti per buttare via il pallone. Giocatori che invece di smarcarsi indicano "a chi" dare la palla. Abbattimento e scoramento alle prime difficoltà. Assenza di dialogo e comunicazione tra i giocatori. Intesa e complicità in campo completamente inesistente. La squadra, ad oggi, o non è in grado di assimilare l'idea di calcio di Giampaolo oppure lui non è in grado di insegnarla. E credo sia più la seconda, perchè se agli allenamenti parla come parla nelle conferenze stampa io davvero non ci capirei niente. Giampaolo andrà rimosso dal suo incarico, stasera, domani, a dicembre, non so quando ma non finirà la stagione finchè lui e i giocatori parlano due lingue completamente diverse. Giampaolo però non può sicuramente essere l'unico a pagare. Bisognerebbe rivalutare la competenza anche di chi ha visto in Giampaolo e nel suo staff la figura idonea per guidare questo Milan.


----------



## folletto (5 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Quotate


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Ma Elliot non aveva tuonato: "in campo i nuovi!!"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma Elliot non aveva tuonato: "in campo i nuovi!!"



È che si era fatto prestare dal figlio Sordon (Sodom) Ginger la marca di rossetto sbagliata, ragion per cui non ha fatto presa.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non credo che vinceremo proprio stasera (proprio quando sarebbe più deleterio); per me pareggeremo e Giampirla farà ciao ciao con la manina. Vincere stasera sarebbe un disastro.
> 
> Inoltre ho avuto la NETTISSIMA impressione con la Fiore che la squadra stesse giocando contro l’inetto, per liberarsene.
> 
> ...


I giocatori sono sempre i primi a capire se l'insegnamento del allenatore porta a qualcosa o no, nel primo ti seguono nel secondo ti abbandonano ( anche se all'esterno devono fingere che tutto va bene)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> I giocatori sono sempre i primi a capire se l'insegnamento del allenatore porta a qualcosa o no, nel primo ti seguono nel secondo ti abbandonano ( anche se all'esterno devono fingere che tutto va bene)



Esattamente, infatti secondo me hanno proprio giocato in maniera cosi indegna (tranne Leao che doveva mostrare quanto valeva) proprio per farlo cacciare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Squadra che vince non si cambia! 

Ma almeno per fare un pò di turnover? Capisco che sono imprescindibili per vincere, ma ...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Squadra che vince non si cambia!
> 
> Ma almeno per fare un pò di turnover? Capisco che sono imprescindibili per vincere, ma ...



Vuole essere esonerato per azzannare tonni in barca a nostre spese, l’infame. Già detto.


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2019)

Davvero curioso di vedere l'approccio stasera, capiremo tante cose.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Davvero curioso di vedere l'approccio stasera, capiremo tante cose.



Idem! Oggi è decisiva:

- se si dovesse vincere con decisione, c'è una probabilità (non alta ma non trascurabile) che gli indegni abbiano riacquistato fiducia

- se si dovesse vincere per puro caso o pareggiare, non è cambiato nulla, non cambierà nulla (soprattutto in panchina)

- se si dovesse perdere, potenziale ultimo posto e probabile terremoto


----------



## folletto (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola



Che strano, gioca Suso


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Che strano, gioca Suso



Sua serenessima il doge Sugo.


----------



## Baba (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Genoa - Milan, anticipo della settima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 5 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.
> 
> Partita cruciale per entrambi gli allenatori, a rischio esonero.
> 
> ...



Secondo Di Stefano Bonaventura titolare. Spero al posto di Suso


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

spero si vinca con una prestazione convincente ,che possa avviare la nostra stagione. In qualsiasi altro caso (anche con vittoria) va data una scossa con un nuovo allenatore.


----------



## Ambrole (5 Ottobre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> spero si vinca con una prestazione convincente ,che possa avviare la nostra stagione. In qualsiasi altro caso (anche con vittoria) va data una scossa con un nuovo allenatore.



Scossa dopo un mese di Campionato?
Il nostro allenatore è Giampaolo, stop.
Bisogna andare avanti con lui e vedere cosa si riesce a fare con questi giocatori


----------



## kipstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

non credo salterà nemmeno in caso di sconfitta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Scossa dopo un mese di Campionato?
> Il nostro allenatore è Giampaolo, stop.
> Bisogna andare avanti con lui e vedere cosa si riesce a fare con questi giocatori



Come no. Stai dicendo che se perdessimo o pareggiassimo in maniera risicata mostrano il gioco terrificante delle scorse partite andrebbe confermato? Non posso credere che qualcuno creda una roba del genere.


----------



## Heaven (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non ci credo che non gioca Leao, questo è fuori di testa


----------



## Snake (5 Ottobre 2019)

Donnarumma, Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu

questo è un terrorista


----------



## Baba (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Genoa - Milan, anticipo della settima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 5 ottobre 2019 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.
> 
> Partita cruciale per entrambi gli allenatori, a rischio esonero.
> 
> ...



Giustamente il meno peggio con la Fiorentina fuori, mentre il peggiore dentro. Giampaolo il visionario


----------



## Snake (5 Ottobre 2019)

la panchina più forte dei titolari ahahahahaah, madonna qua tocca sperare che si perda così almeno finisce sto strazio


----------



## Konrad (5 Ottobre 2019)

Questo MENTECATTO va fermato!!!


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Donnarumma, Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu
> 
> questo è un terrorista



Io non ci voglio credere 
Non è possibile


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2019)

Lascia Leao fuori...
Io mi sto sentendo male.


----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2019)

E' la peggior formazione possibile.


----------



## Heaven (5 Ottobre 2019)

Questo ti porta a tifare contro, ma come può una mente razionale togliere Leao in questo momento? Assurdo... da esonero prima che inizi la partita


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rebic per quale diavolo di motivo non gioca mai?


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> Donnarumma, Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Hernandez, Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura, Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu
> 
> questo è un terrorista




Ma da Giampaolo che vi aspettavate? I presunti maestri di calcio fanno ste robe qui. Non c'è proprio nulla di cui stupirsi.


----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Rebic per quale diavolo di motivo non gioca mai?



Perchè è scarso (come gli altri eh).


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2019)

Speriamo solo che sia l'ultima, dai.


----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il turco lo mettiamo ala questa sera, così non ci farà subire altri 2 gol. D'altronde è la posizione di quelli che si infortunavano negli anni '60 quando non c'erano le sostituzioni, li mettevano li per non fare danni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vabbè è chiaro che vuole farsi cacciare. Vuole andare in vacanza retribuita


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Questo ti porta a tifare contro, ma come può una mente razionale togliere Leao in questo momento? Assurdo... da esonero prima che inizi la partita



.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

*Ufficiali

Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli


Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma G.; Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Bonaventura. All. Giampaolo*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (5 Ottobre 2019)

E dopo Torino - Milan che ho detto che non guarderò più le partite del Milan finché ci sarà Giampaolo. Quella con la viola l'ho saltata e salterò anche questa. Vedendo che ha tenuto fuori Leao, direi che la mia scelta purtroppo continua ad avere un senso.

P.S: Nemmeno quotato il gol dell'ex Zapata


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Albijol (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



Kessie Biglia Suso e la turca tutti insieme...praticamente giochiamo in sette


----------



## cris (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



Idea geniale: Leao è l’unico che si salva in questa squadra di scappati di casa e segna gol scartando 3-4 giocatori = in panchina.

Demente.


----------



## varvez (5 Ottobre 2019)

Bonaventura rappresenta un altro pezzo di Milan senatoriale, così come Biglia, Calhanoglu e Suso. Leao come arma nel caso le cose dovessero mettersi male. Speriamo di vincere.


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ormai manco me la prendo più


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao in panchina, Biglia titolare. Ok.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



La turca e sugo titolari ovviamente


----------



## Stex (5 Ottobre 2019)

3-0 genoa


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



Un capolavoro...


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un capolavoro...



formazione necessaria per fare il calcio_ giampagne_


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



Dico solo che stasera c'è una bellissima puntata di Ulisse su Maria Antonietta che non mi perderò. Mi spiace solo che se la perda Giampaolo, la fine che fa la poveretta potrebbe essere per lui illuminante: ghigliottina!


----------



## nik10jb (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



Leao fuori. Calhanoglu, Suso e biglia dentro. Come può un allenatore sano di mente fare certe scelte. Giampollo non deve più mettere piede a Milano! Maledetto


----------



## Albijol (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un capolavoro...



dai che forse è l ultima di Jean Pol


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia Jackscarso Calha Suso tutti in campo, palleggiatori senza fisicità che non difendono, è terribile.
Non pensavo che avrebbe giocato la carta Jackscarso titolare come ala, forse vuole farsi esonerare.


----------



## sipno (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao in panchina per Bonaventura 
E piatek titolare.

Incrocio le dita per una sconfitta epica e un esonero immediato.

Non deve più trovare lavoro nemmeno come spazzino!


----------



## EmmePi (5 Ottobre 2019)

Appena sentita la formazione non ho compreso bene se è Leao a stare fuori o Giampollo fuori DI TESTA!!!!!

Mi sembra comunque affine ai suoi contorti ragionamenti togliere il migliore che il Milan ha attualmente... 
Questo è da cacciare prima del fischio d'inizio, oppure sta facendo di tutto per farsi cacciare e campare di rendita due anni ala faccia nostra!

Ma tutti a noi capitano? Mi attendo oltre all'esonero di Giampollo anche quello di Maldini che ha avallato tutto dallo scorso anno.


----------



## sipno (5 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Biglia Jackscarso Calha Suso tutti in campo, palleggiatori senza fisicità che non difendono, è terribile.
> Non pensavo che avrebbe giocato la carta Jackscarso titolare come ala, forse vuole farsi esonerare.



È un chiaro affronto alla società.

Spero che lo esonerino con disonore sto pagliaccio


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Appena sentita la formazione non ho compreso bene se è Leao a stare fuori o Giampollo fuori DI TESTA!!!!!
> 
> Mi sembra comunque affine ai suoi contorti ragionamenti togliere il migliore che il Milan ha attualmente...
> Questo è da cacciare prima del fischio d'inizio, oppure sta facendo di tutto per farsi cacciare e campare di rendita due anni ala faccia nostra!
> ...



A questo gli hanno detto di far giocare i nuovi e dopo 4 batoste su 6 partite rimette dentro tutti i vecchi catorci nel momento cruciale in cui non si può sbagliare, non c'è che dire, se va a finire male perché ci mangiano la faccia sul ritmo e sulla corsa (e ovviamente fisicamente) ci sarà da ridere, per me Boban si trasformerà in Ustascia per l'occorrenza...


----------



## Milo (5 Ottobre 2019)

C’è uno solo che al momento è in forma, salta l’uomo è non demorde mai.

Lui lo mette in panchina.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (5 Ottobre 2019)

Corri forrest giump, corri!! 

Che ti si viene a prendere.


----------



## sette (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



L'ultima del maestro?


----------



## GP7 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Vuole farsi esonerare. Sicuro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso e la turca titolari... Complimenti al Maestro


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



.


----------



## varvez (5 Ottobre 2019)

A tutti gli amici che pregano per la sconfitta e l'esonero di Giampaolo dico: attenzione, l'alternativa è Gattuso. Non fatevi illusioni. E ripartiremo dagli spettacoli visti l'anno scorso, azzerando qualsiasi potenziale percorso di crescita.


----------



## Prealpi (5 Ottobre 2019)

A prescindere da tutto, questo allenatore va esonerato immediatamente


----------



## Gabry (5 Ottobre 2019)

Eppure lo sapete perfettamente che stasera avverrà la cosa peggiore: il Milan vincerà senza convincere e si continuerà con Giampaolo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> A tutti gli amici che pregano per la sconfitta e l'esonero di Giampaolo dico: attenzione, l'alternativa è Gattuso. Non fatevi illusioni. E ripartiremo dagli spettacoli visti l'anno scorso, azzerando qualsiasi potenziale percorso di crescita.



Esatto. In molti non lo hanno capito. Comunque formazione che mi lascia abbastanza spiazzato.


----------



## Walker (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .


Formazione scandalosa a dir poco 
E magari gli andrà pure di culo che vinceremo, anche se non si può vedere Leao in panchina. 
Penso che si sia passato ogni limite di decenza


----------



## Coccosheva81 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Bonaventura titolare, a me basta questo per essere già più tranquillo.
Jack è il giocatore con più cervello che abbiamo, e giustamente viene schierato nella partita più importante, quella da dentro o fuori.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Unica nota lieta Hernandez al posto di Rodriguez.

Poi, senza la squalifica di Calabria ritorniamo alla squadra 2019, Suso e Chalanoglu intoccabili.

Bah. Vediamo.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



Quotate le formazioni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non ci credo che non gioca Leao, questo è fuori di testa



Forrest Giamp; nè più nè meno. Queste due parole dicono tutto.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



Questo è fuori di testa...


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Scossa dopo un mese di Campionato?
> Il nostro allenatore è Giampaolo, stop.
> Bisogna andare avanti con lui e vedere cosa si riesce a fare con questi giocatori



vedo adesso la formazione..hai ragione ho sbagliato ,credo vada esonerato a prescindere


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



Suso e Cialanoglu ogni volta in campo, sempre più convinto della scelta di non seguire nemmeno 1 minuto di questo campionato del Milan.


----------



## ARKANA (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma leao gli fa così schifo? L unico decente che abbiamo in attacco lo panchina per uno che è da marzo dell anno scorso che gioca male


----------



## Lucocco 2 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Gioca Reina in porta


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

*Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
*
Ufficiali

Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli


Milan (4-3-3): Reina; Calabria, Duarte, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Bonaventura. All. Giampaolo*


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
> *
> Ufficiali
> 
> ...



Mah


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
> *
> Ufficiali
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Genoa (3-5-2): Radu; Romero, Zapata, Criscito; Ghiglione, Lerager, Radovanovic, Schöne, Pajač; Kouamé, Pinamonti. All. Andreazzoli
> 
> ...



No, dai Giampollo é impazzito.

Leao, Rebic, Paqueta, Bennacer in panchina. Praticamente 100 milioni d'acquisti Elliott in panchina. Per vedere in campo cadaveri come Suso, la turca e Biglia.

Leao che poi é stato l'unico aspetto positivo contro Inter e Fiorentina viene giustamente punito con la panchina. 

Ho la forte impressione che quel ebete sulla nostra panchina non sappia cosa fare di Rebic e Paqueta. 

Scelte inspiegabili. Posso solo sperare che oggi la nave va giu...insieme al allenatore, sperando nel suo esonero. Non posso proseguire a seguire una squadra che mette in campo sempre uomini che si sono dimostrati palesemente non capaci di giocare per il Milan.

*Basta, Giampollo, basta*. Stasera preferisco guardare Midsommar con la mia ragazza. Spero con tutto il cuore di leggere le notizie del dopo gara: Altra figuraccia. Giampaolo esonerato.

Cosi non si puo andare avanti.


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ve lo ho detto sta facendo di tutto per farsi esonerare e tornare a pescare con allegri pagato lautamente da Ac Milan.


----------



## Casnop (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
> *
> Ufficiali
> 
> ...


Formazione votata al 451, Gattuso style. Fascia sinistra più ficcante di quella destra, Giampaolo, dopo la suonata di Conte nel derby, ora ha paura del 352 del Genoa, pensa di andare sotto a centrocampo, e si copre. Boh, vediamo.


----------



## Teddy (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
> *
> Ufficiali
> 
> ...



Molto perplesso. Il centrocampo è osceno e l'attacco, se possibile, ancor di più.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Ottobre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' la peggior formazione possibile.



Poteva far giocare Rodriguez


----------



## numero 3 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te lo dissi già in altre occasioni e te lo ripeto qui da 17 anni SI TIFA MILAN e mai contro.



Da scolpire...CHI TIFA CONTRO È UNA M###DA..


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che formazione ha messo piango AHAHAHAHHAHAA


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
> *
> Ufficiali
> 
> ...



Formazione da esonero.. Ci mancava pure nonno Peppino..


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
> *
> Ufficiali
> 
> ...



Pazzesco li ha cambiati praticamente tutti nel corso delle partite, tranne Sugo e Turca


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
> *
> Ufficiali
> 
> ...


Boh, cerca l'esonero?

Mah.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso Piatek Bonaventura invece di Borini/Castillejo Leao Rebic AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
> *
> Ufficiali
> 
> ...



Comunque non si può continuare cosi dai..

Ogni partita cambia, cambia cambia. Ha preso il Milan a Giugno ha avuto 3 mesi per buttare giù un 11 titolare.. ad ottobre e questo è in confusione totale.
Dopo la pausa nazionale ci sarà l'ennesimo cambio di formazione

Io non credo che Giamapolo sarà esonerato già ora. E' impossibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Boh, cerca l'esonero?
> 
> Mah.



Lo dico da giorni e giorni: cerca l’esonero d’oro per tornare in barca ad azzannare tonni arricchito però dai nostri soldi. Infame ominicchio.


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da DAZN, gioca Reina*
> *
> Ufficiali
> 
> ...



Segna Sumo da fermo con un tiro dalla mattonella e lo rinnoviamo a 6mil l'anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questo è fuori di testa...



Il Milan è come una scatola di cioccolatini: non sai mai quello che ti capita. Firmato Forrest Giamp.


----------



## sette (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zapata farà un partitone.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Forza Milan sempre


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Ottobre 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Zapata farà un partitone.



Solo Zapata?


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Ottobre 2019)

un formazione penoso.
forza milan


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Ottobre 2019)

ma Leao? Perche sta fuori?
Giampaolo sta facendo di tutto per essere esonerato.


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il goal dell’ex morale Kouame non è neanche quotato


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (5 Ottobre 2019)

un minuto di silenzio per forrest giamp.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Io non riesco mai a tifare contro.
Però Giampaolo sembra fare di tutto per farsi cacciare. Spero alla fine avrà ragione lui.


----------



## Black (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ahahah leggo solo ora... leao fuori e la turca e suso sempre in campo. Geniale giampollo. Gran maestro di calcio.

Chiaro che vuole l esonero e godersi lo stipendio


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque non si può continuare cosi dai..
> 
> Ogni partita cambia, cambia cambia. Ha preso il Milan a Giugno ha avuto 3 mesi per buttare giù un 11 titolare.. ad ottobre e questo è in confusione totale.
> Dopo la pausa nazionale ci sarà l'ennesimo cambio di formazione
> ...



Guarda caso chi ancora non ha cambiato?


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2019)

Genoa che fa la partita


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Partiamo bene... (Ironico)


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vedo che abbiamo cominciato bene!


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

un altra settimana di fidelizzazione a cosa è servita?


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che buco...


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Occasione per l'irreprensibile Lerager


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Occasione per l'irreprensibile Lerager



Non sapevo fosse anche un giocatore di calcio


----------



## Pit96 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non sto ancora guardando la partita, ma ho visto la formazione... Da mani nei capelli!


----------



## kekkopot (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso si fa togliere palla da Criscito con una gamba... che pena


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso fermato da un giocatore infortunato, siamo alle comiche


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Complimenti a Sugo che non è riuscito a saltare uno sulla sua gamba infortunata


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sugo manco criscito strappato riesce a saltare..


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Criscito rotto riesce comunque a fermare Sugo


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso si è fatto fermare da Criscito infortunato.
Roba da non credere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2019)

Criscito gambizzato riesce a fermare Suso. Bene ma non benissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Criscito rotto riesce comunque a fermare Sugo





David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Suso si è fatto fermare da Criscito infortunato.
> Roba da non credere.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sugo manco criscito strappato riesce a saltare..





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Sugo che non è riuscito a saltare uno sulla sua gamba infortunata





Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Suso fermato da un giocatore infortunato, siamo alle comiche





kekkopot ha scritto:


> Suso si fa togliere palla da Criscito con una gamba... che pena



Ahahahahahah


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

ovvio che suso remi contro senza i suoi 6 milioncini


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sapevo fosse anche un giocatore di calcio



Effettivamente sulle prime pensavo che fosse una birra/sponsor sulle maglie del Genoa.
Lager/Lerager, mi sono confuso...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ormai in balia del Genoa...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che bel giuoco


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2019)

Di questo passo fanno goal entro una decina di minuti


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Troppo alti, fase difensiva confusionaria. Dietro siamo una roba indecente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Troppo alti, fase difensiva confusionaria. Dietro siamo una roba indecente.



Tranquillo siamo fidelizzati


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zapata umilia Piatek


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zapata s'è appena mangiato Piontek in anticipo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Io ribadisco quello che ho scritto decine di volte l’anno scorso nel finale di stagione.

Non mi capacito come questa squadra abbia fatto 68 punti l’anno scorso...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

che schifo di squadra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Zapata s'è appena mangiato Piontek in anticipo.



Che novità. Ogni difensore sembra Beckenbauer quando affronta Piatek.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Si vede che è uno scontro salvezza


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

non la trovo da nessuna parte. forse è una fortuna.
ma mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere il livello che abbiamo raggiunto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io ribadisco quello che ho scritto decine di volte l’anno scorso nel finale di stagione.
> 
> Non mi capacito come questa squadra abbia fatto 68 punti l’anno scorso...



C’era un pescivendolo incapace in panchina, quello che alcuni si ostinano a definire il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Giampaolo furioso con Hernandez perché prende la prima iniziativa della partita e costringe gli avversari al fallo.....

Ma non ha ancora capito qual é lo scopo?
Non é fidelizzato?


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Grande Theo, Suso guarda ed impara


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Ottobre 2019)

Partita e spettacolo da serie B


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che razza di mozzarella ha tirato Sugo?


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

perchè tira una punizione di là un mancino quando c'è Biglia che segna pure ?


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Ottobre 2019)

Fiero di essere a cena a mangiare un bel piatto all'astice.


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sugo.6 milioni di pedate nel sedere gli darei.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo armonici come la Movistar all'ultima Vuelta di Spagna. Ognuno per i cavoli suoi e il direttore sportivo a urlare dall'ammiraglia. Ma qui non c'è (neanche) Unzué.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

6 milioni sugosi


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2019)

Secondo il signor Massara ad ora lo prendono a pedate, giusto? Perché questo si meriterebbe


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

vabbè


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Ottobre 2019)

Credo che si possa parlare già di esonero. Prima di Giampaolo e poi di Maldini e Boban.

Vedere un Milan così credo sia deprimente. In quasi 40 anni mai visto uno spettacolo del genere.

Nessun futuro.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (5 Ottobre 2019)

forza che ce la stiamo giocando alla pari col genoa. daje forrest giamp!!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

una squadra seria a sto Genova gli farebbe 3-4 gol


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> forza che ce la stiamo giocando alla pari col genoa. daje forrest giamp!!



Vedo che il soprannome da me coniato sta facendo scuola.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

SERIE B.

Il migliore allenatore possibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

ma che fa sto Sugo, in contropiede ovviamente non la passa


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vi dico già il primo cambio del Giampy all'intervallo: Leao per Bonaventura.
Il secondo cambio lo farà all'88esimo


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che abbiamo fatto di male dovercelo sorbire ogni settimana?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Lo fanno pure tirare con calma


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Raga... ma quando Suso avrá il consueto calo invernale a che livelli arriverá?


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Madonna santa sto Piatek


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Raga... ma quando Suso avrá il consueto calo invernale a che livelli arriverá?



Ma vallo a dire ai fanatici degli assists, quelli del "leader tecnico".


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Piatek è peggio di Crotone, solo che il secondo era aggratis


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria altro asino


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ke ignoranza kessie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna santa sto Piatek



Fa gli stop a Cologno Monzese. È scarso, ma scarso in maniera genuina, vera, autentica. Non la puoi dissimulare tale scarsezza. Nè, tantomeno, la puoi improvvisare. Bacca era Sheva al confronto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Duarte bella accelerazione dietro, la velocitá c’é.
Vediamo di scoprirlo sto ragazzo. 
Sicuramente é poco fidelizzato, qualche errore me lo aspetto.


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Raga... ma quando Suso avrá il consueto calo invernale a che livelli arriverá?


Comincerà a fare 1 autogol a partita.


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Stiamo facendo sembrare una squadra decente anche il Genoa.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che degrado

La Turca ne facesse una buona


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calhanouglu non riesce a fare mai un passaggio decisivio


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Maledetto turco di mmmmm


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

viene il rimorso di non aver preso kouame,rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calhanouglu scarso come mai,


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

siamo la squadra peggiore della serie A dopo la sampdoria.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma Francesco Crispo Moncada dove è andato a raccattarlo sto Duarte??


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

ma bastaaaaaaa


----------



## kekkopot (5 Ottobre 2019)

Duarte mi fa rimpiangere Musacchio


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che giocatore Chalazebi. Un pippone assoluto


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma Calhanoglu che disagio ha rispetto al calcio? Bello sprecare così i contropiedi e prendere anche i milioni...
Sta andando meglio Bonaventura ed è tutto dire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Piatek è peggio di Crotone, solo che il secondo era aggratis



Piatek non vale il catarro ingiallito del post partita di Cutrone.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Francesco Crispo Moncada dove è andato a raccattarlo sto Duarte??



Centro travioni Favelas


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che razza di tiro ha Sugo?

Manco i pulcini tirano così piano


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Scarsissimo Suso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

La bbbomba


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Peró siamo secondi come possesso palla a pochi secondi dal Napoli....
Per forza Reina tiene la palla minuti....


----------



## kekkopot (5 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fa gli stop a Cologno Monzese. È scarso, ma scarso in maniera genuina, vera, autentica. Non la puoi dissimulare tale scarsezza. Nè, tantomeno, la puoi improvvisare. Bacca era Sheva al confronto.


Come tecnica di base Andrè Silva gli piscia in testa. Almeno sapeva stoppare un pallone e fare un appoggio...


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ha scambiato le posizioni di Kessiè e Calhanoglu?


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non vedo un contropiede dal 2013.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Continua a prendersela con Hernandez che é l’unico che lì davanti fa qualcosa.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che ignoranza Kessie


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

0 movimenti, 0 profondità

Anche Theo Hernandez è diventato Ritardo Rodriguez


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Continua a prendersela con Hernandez che é l’unico che lì davanti fa qualcosa.



Veramente pazzesco, lo metterei come punta Theo, l'unico che prova l'1vs1


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Piedi di fango


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Testa bassa come un caprone e tiraccio dritto per dritto


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque solito zapatone. Recupero da top player, ma giocata successiva da giocatore di parrocchia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che tirò da capra Kessie.

Io solo vedendo quello lo cederei.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sto Jimmy Ghiglione sembra Garrincha


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

E quando segna questo


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

"Sinistro secco di Suso. Non va!"


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Piatek non vale il catarro ingiallito del post partita di Cutrone.



poeta.......


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi Ghiglione ci sta facendo vedere i sorci verdi.
GHIGLIONE.


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

qualcuno sta notando che C. Zapata sembra Scirea?
E' proprio il morbo Milan....


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma fai schifo Suso maledetto


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2019)

E anche oggi tiriamo domani...
Bella partita salvezza però


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

"Romagnoli è il primo per respinte difensive" 

che statistica sarebbe mai questa ?


per fortuna non c'è più quella della scorsa stagione:

"l'unico difensore a non essere mai stato dribblato in campionato"


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non capisco come si preferisca Calabria a conti.


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2019)

Duarte sarebbe scandaloso pure se fosse un parametro zero, ma l’averlo pagato 11 milioni è da folli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria un muro li a destra...


----------



## Lambro (5 Ottobre 2019)

Kessie é indegno


----------



## kekkopot (5 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque a terzini destri siamo messi malissimo... Calabria è veramente un cesso


----------



## Lucocco 2 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Io mi addormento, svegliatemi quando faremo un giro. Grazie


----------



## Milo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ho già perso il conto di quante palle ha parso chalanoglu


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

terza parata di Reina.
aspettiamo di conoscere il nome del portiere del genoa (punizioni a parte)


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Chissà se arriviamo a 40 punti quest’anno


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Para Reina
Solo i nostri non tirano mai in porta o tirano solo mozzarelle


----------



## Lambro (5 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo drmza reazione, esonero sibito sennò qui si va in b.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

ha smarcato Calabria come se fosse un under della lega dilettanti


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

*Papera clamorosa di Reina

1-0 Genoa*


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tutti male dietro, non ce ne uno che non abbia fatto errori.
maledetto Giampaolo ed il suo gioco (disordinato) alto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2019)

Si può bestemmiare?


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Maccosa


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Uahahahahahhaaah 

Sto male

Ma che cacchio smsjdjxnms muoio


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2019)

Chi è che voleva cedere Donnarumma che tanto abbiamo Reina?


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Pajac stava per segnare a una banda di pajass.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ci si mette anche Reina...


Adesso affondano


----------



## kekkopot (5 Ottobre 2019)

No vabbè... quest'anno retrocediamo davvero


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Mamma mia


----------



## Wildbone (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tutte le squadre del mondo hanno movimenti dei giocatori più sensati dei nostri.
Noi siamo completamente IMMOBILI.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che circo


----------



## Baba (5 Ottobre 2019)

Taaaaac


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Milo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Questo prende sempre gol quando gioca e gli diamo 3 mln.

PAZZESCO


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ritirassero la squadra dai.. evitiamo umiliazioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> qualcuno sta notando che C. Zapata sembra Scirea?
> E' proprio il morbo Milan....



Lo dicevo prima, ogni difensore contro Piatek sembra un misto di Scirea, Baresi e Beckenbauer.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Patetici


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Pajac stava per segnare a una banda di pajass.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

3.5 milioncini e quando non ha il cagotto fa queste cahate

UN CAPOLAVORO


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Papera clamorosa di Reina
> 
> 1-0 Genoa*



Il lìder.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

No ma insultate Donnarumma..


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

santo cielo,poco fa ho scritto nel thread di Donnarumma un augurio per un portiere che a freddo non gioca mai


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vabbè, dai... la prendo in ridere, non ho più le forze.


----------



## Wildbone (5 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque sì, ragazzi, quest'anno si retrocede. Preparatevi.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Duarte sarebbe scandaloso pure se fosse un parametro zero, ma l’averlo pagato 11 milioni è da folli.



I grandi coli di Francesco Crispo Moncada. il genio dello scouting.


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che vergogna.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che paperone, ma tanto meglio una sconfitta umiliante che l'ennesimo pareggio strumentalizzato dalla stampa come "salto di qualità".


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non ci posso credere.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Se avesse un minimo di amore per il Milan, quel cesso spagnolo domani strapperebbe il contratto. 3.5 mln all'anno per prendere gol da centrocampo


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma solo noi tiriamo mozzarelle che i portieri avversari non potranno mai fare papare


----------



## chicagousait (5 Ottobre 2019)

E se vabbe ciao


----------



## Anguus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Mr 4 milioni di euro.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> No ma insultate Donnarumma..



Le fa anche il mito, non ti preoccupare.
Ricordati l'anno scorso con la Samp.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

All’intervallo mi metto a giocare a FIFA che é meglio.

Magari li ho qualche soddisfazione.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Altro sabato sera buttato appresso a sti maledetti


----------



## 1972 (5 Ottobre 2019)

per tutti quelli che vomitano veleno per i 6 mln di gigio: adesso teneteve reina....


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Grande Biglia che concede un fallo poi grandissima papera di Reina. Quando hai uno come Shone non devi commettere falli del genere. Idiota.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Finita dai.
Potrebbe andar peggio solo se pareggia Suso


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Le fa anche il mito, non ti preoccupare.
> Ricordati l'anno scorso con la Samp.



Il mito ci salva il deretano 3/4 volte a partita. Ma smettetela va. Altro fenomeno portatoci da Mirabello. Lo definì un capolavoro


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

raga, se non esonerano giampaolo domani, ci sarebbe da presentarsi tutti a milanello


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Oltre ad avere una squadraccia.. dobbiamo pagare 10 mln netti due portierei che ti fanno papere e basta.


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ho fatto bene a non uscire


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Fallo brutto di Bonaventura


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altro sabato sera buttato appresso a sti maledetti


.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> per tutti quelli che vomitano veleno per i 6 mln di gigio: adesso teneteve reina....



Assurdo. L'unico fuoriclasse che abbiamo. Non hanno capito che senza Donnarumma perdiamo 6 a 0 tutte le partite


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Stiamo facendo fare il fenomeno pure a sto Fioramonti


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia altro fenomeno


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ladies and Gentleman il Milan di Idiot


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Facciamo più bella figura se ritiriamo la squadra dal campionato


----------



## kekkopot (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ci stiamo facendo umiliare dal Genoa... chiunque gioca con noi ci umilia


----------



## davoreb (5 Ottobre 2019)

La papera è brutta ma noi dobbiamo smetterla di fare fallo inutili dal limite


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rischiamo l’imbarcata


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

siamo completamente in balia del genoa.
io veramente non ho parole allo schifo cui ci stiamo abituando.


----------



## Lambro (5 Ottobre 2019)

Bé se non si va in b con giampaolo io non so eh
Squadra morta e sepolta.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Totalmente allo sbando, Giampaolo si candida come il peggior tecnico della storia del Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

5 sconfitte in 7 partite
5 sconfitte in 7 partite
5 sconfitte in 7 partite

Ma dove erano i dirigenti quando pareggiavamo col Cesena. Bisognava stroncare sto scempio sul nascere


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schiacciati dal Genova

Caganoglu non tocca un pallone da mezz'ora circa


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

neanche in Eredivisie l'ex Ajax avrà segnato un goal su papera così,pazzesco sembrava un bagher da volley.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Chi è che voleva cedere Donnarumma che tanto abbiamo Reina?



io!!!

be per raggiungereil livello di donnarumma deve farne 1 a partita.

comunque godo grande genoa


----------



## ARKANA (5 Ottobre 2019)

Stasera 100% esonerato giampaolo, almeno una nota positiva, grazie di averci rovinato la stagione già a inizio ottobre


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

"E' stata la sfortuna a farci perdere stasera. Se Schone la tira altre venti volte, Reina la prende. Non c'è motivo di mandar via Giampaolo, andiamo avanti uniti; per fortuna c'è la pausa, raccogliamo le idee e ripartiamo".


----------



## Wildbone (5 Ottobre 2019)

Psicologicamente questa squadra è una cosa indicibile, peggio dei pulcini.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

L'allenatore del Genova è stato messo in croce.. mentre il nostro bello protetto. Che vergogna..


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Qua si va in b se non si svegliano, poche balle...

Meriterebbero un paio di molotov direttamente nella sede.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sto Saponara è il figlio di Spalletti


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Perchè è scarso (come gli altri eh).



Più di Bonaventura e Calhanouglu e Suso e piatek?


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2019)

6 punti in 7 partite ahahah


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Se tieni dentro il cesso spagnolo e quello turco e lasci in panca l unico che ti aveva dato qualche spiraglio non meriti altro che prenderle dal Genoa di Santa ragione.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Mi viene da vomitare come Donnarumma datemi 6 milioni


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rimpiango Saponara


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Giampaolo è un sicario dai, deve distruggere deifinitivamente il Milan


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io!!!
> 
> be per raggiungereil livello di donnarumma deve farne 1 a partita.
> 
> comunque godo grande genoa



Godo pure io perché così cacciano l’infame e potremo iniziare il nostro campionato, ma sulla prima parte non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Espulso Saponara dalla panchina. Dio mio che genio.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

ora metta IMMEDIATAMENTE Leao e Bennacer,per il terzo cambio qualche minuto di attesa.


----------



## Wildbone (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sapete qual è la cosa più dolorosa? Che anche esonerando Giampaolo ci ritroveremo comunque con una nave carica di pulcini allo sbando.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Se Giampaolo ha le palle ora toglie suso, biglia e cessonovo e mette leao rebic e bennacer e se la gioca.. Ovviamente non farà un Azzo...


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2019)

Dimissioni di TUTTI. TUTTI. E non si azzardassero a mandare quel pagliaccio in panchina davanti ai microfoni. Si presentasse il magico duo a dire "Buonasera. Abbiamo fallito. Arrivederci" e poi sparissero pure loro.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Meglio ritirare la squadra.


----------



## kipstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

eh niente......non si arriva a tirare.......


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Ottobre 2019)

ho svegliato al fischetto del intervallo
che vergona, sembra che non c'e un allenatore


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ok che in attacco siamo lo 0 assoluto, però nelle ultime giornate siamo stati devastati dai nostri portieri

Non abbiamo nemmeno un portiere decente


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Un insulto alla stira del Milan e a suoi tifosi


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il mito ci salva il deretano 3/4 volte a partita. Ma smettetela va. Altro fenomeno portatoci da Mirabello. Lo definì un capolavoro



dio santo per favore.....


----------



## 1972 (5 Ottobre 2019)

un solo tiro in porta e su punizione.fenomeni.......


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ancora andiamo appresso a Bonaventura. Ci mancava solo lui...


----------



## 7vinte (5 Ottobre 2019)

Mamma mia che schifo


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

per fare i cambi che andrebbero fatti ora non basterebbero le cinque sostituzioni del calcio dilettantistico.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma Leao aveva la colpa di aver fatto gol contro la Fiorentina?


----------



## Walker (5 Ottobre 2019)

Mi mancava lo svarione di Pepe Reina. 
A questo punto il cerchio è chiuso


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il mito ci salva il deretano 3/4 volte a partita. Ma smettetela va. Altro fenomeno portatoci da Mirabello. Lo definì un capolavoro



Per me devi smetterla tu che entri solo per scrivere quanto è bravo Donnarumma.

Madonna come ci siamo ridotti ad esaltare un portiere ragazzino che ogni parata la controbilancia con una papera (spesso sventata da altri, vedi col Torino 2 volte graziato)


----------



## varvez (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il Genoa è una squadra modesta ma con alcune idee tattiche ben precise. Il nostro enorme problema in questo primo tempo sono state le catene terzini - mezz'ali: Calhanoglu ha sbagliato tutto, ogni scelta e appare ancora una volta privo di un atletismo adatto al calcio moderno.

Kessie si è mosso di più ma con enormi lacune tecniche e soprattutto di posizione senza palla. Biglia utilizzato "alla Bennacer", quindi qualche metro più avanti non funziona e le marcature sul falso trequartista del Genoa sono inesistenti. Fortuna che il Grifone attacca solo sugli esterni.

Calabria è talmente modesto da fare quasi tenerezza, ma aldilà dell'errore di Reina (a conferma che se una cosa potrà andare male al Milan, andrà male) la desolante sensazione che Jack Bonaventura sia un fenomeno in mezzo a tanti mediocri.

P.s. la scelta del lancio lungo ancora una volta inopportuna, Zapata ha sovrastato Piatek mentre un paio di volte si è addirittura andati da Suso....


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

davoreb ha scritto:


> La papera è brutta ma noi dobbiamo smetterla di fare fallo inutili dal limite



c'era l'effetto alla holly e benji ahahahahahaha

10M netti a 3 schiappe. e la meno schiappa è in campo stasera.


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora andiamo appresso a Bonaventura. Ci mancava solo lui...



Fino ad un'ora fa era quello "intelligente" da partita chiave, per dirti come stiamo messi.
Giocatore finito con un anno di inattività alle spalle.


----------



## varvez (5 Ottobre 2019)

Altra annotazione: dopo tante parole, Giampaolo ripiega su un ibrido 4-3-3/4-5-1 che sa di Gattuso ma qualche metro più avanti.


----------



## Milanlove (5 Ottobre 2019)

Maldini VATTENE!
Boban VATTENE!
Massara VATTENE!
Giampaolo VATTENE!

Fallimento totale dell'area tecnica. 

Tutta Italia ci ride dietro


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Questa la possiamo ribaltare, dai...


----------



## Igor91 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora andiamo appresso a Bonaventura. Ci mancava solo lui...



Vuoi mettere con Leao? Almeno Jack si allinea alla totale mediocrità del livello della rosa.
Leao fa sfigurare le altre medre.


----------



## bmb (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vediamo cosa si inventa visto che la panchina è 3 volte meglio dei titolari.


----------



## Heaven (5 Ottobre 2019)

Se non si sbrigano subito a cacciare Giampaolo e fanno svegliare questi morti rischiamo il peggiore degli incubi


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma Leao aveva la colpa di aver fatto gol contro la Fiorentina?



se hai seguito l'intervista post partita precedente l'aveva criticato indirettamente dicendo che non bisogna prendere iniziative personali.
con questa mentalità praticamente castreresti Maradona,Messi,Ronaldinho etc
uno si accorge di avere scarsi attorno e non può provare a risolverla con una giocata di qualità per Juanpablo


----------



## Prealpi (5 Ottobre 2019)

La vedo proprio malissimo quest'anno, mai visto in vita mia un Milan più scarso e un allenatore più incapace


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Ottobre 2019)

Quando gioca il Milan, nell'intervallo fanno vedere i Lowlights della partita.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ora che anche Maldini ha ridicolmente fallito che siano maturi i tempi del grande ritorno?


----------



## mabadi (5 Ottobre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma Leao aveva la colpa di aver fatto gol contro la Fiorentina?



lo avevo scritto in un altro post. Dall'intervista post partita si era capito che il Giampy se l'era menata per il gol frutto di una giocata individuale non collettiva.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Questa squadra lo scorso anno non era cosi.
La squadra di Pippi Inzaghi non era cosi
Quella di Sinisa non era cosi..

Tutte le passate stagioni disastrosi con allenatori disastrosi non erano per nulla cosi. Erano scarsi ma i gol venivano fatti.

Per me non è questione di rosa.. ma di testa. Giampaolo ma come diamine si fa a prendere Giampaolo???? Ma si può essere scemi come dirigenti?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2019)

Arriviamo spesso sulla trequarti servendo giocatori che sono perennemente spalle alla porta, la logica conseguenza è che passiamo palla perennemente all'indietro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Il Genoa è una squadra modesta ma con alcune idee tattiche ben precise. Il nostro enorme problema in questo primo tempo sono state le catene terzini - mezz'ali: Calhanoglu ha sbagliato tutto, ogni scelta e appare ancora una volta privo di un atletismo adatto al calcio moderno.
> 
> Kessie si è mosso di più ma con enormi lacune tecniche e soprattutto di posizione senza palla. Biglia utilizzato "alla Bennacer", quindi qualche metro più avanti non funziona e le marcature sul falso trequartista del Genoa sono inesistenti. Fortuna che il Grifone attacca solo sugli esterni.
> 
> ...



Chiunque sovrasta Piatek. Chiunque. È letteralmente da metà Marzo che la serie A sembra piena di novelli Kaiser Franz quando giochiamo con lo Hugh Grant dei poveri.


----------



## King of the North (5 Ottobre 2019)

Io posso capire il momento difficile e dunque Giampaolo cerca nuove soluzioni per addrizzare il tiro.....ma come puoi pensare di lasciare in panchina l’unico che ha dimostrato di poter garantire vivacità in fase offensiva? Questo perché non se l’è sentita di lasciare in panchina il polacco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2019)

Giocando così non riesco minimamente ad immaginare un gol da parte nostra


----------



## Lambro (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non ci stanno con la testa, vanno sempre meno degli altri perdono tutti i contrasti,è evidente che sia una squadra completamente bloccata dal terrore.
L'unica reazione c'era stata a Torino, ma non essendoci un leader tecnico ed emotivo capace di trascinare la squadra,dopo quella partita si è tornati a livelli ancora peggiori se vogliamo.
Suso è fallimentare,si è fatto pure fermare da Criscito STIRATO ce ne rendiamo conto.
Basta Kessie e i suoi tiracci inguardabili, non ne posso piu', non è possibile vedere sempre sta roba.
Basta Biglia, è morto da tempo, ridatemi Bennacer a regalare rigori su rigori ma almeno verticalizza e prova a fare qualcosa.
Duarte inguardabile.
Theo dietro è una sciagura.
Calhanoglu mamma mia, il coniglietto bagnato passeggia per il campo nascondendosi il più delle volte.
Sono stufo della mancanza di fisicità di Calabria, chiunque lo abbatte o se lo mangia.
Squadra che meriterebbe la retrocessione ora come ora, un Genoa morente ci ha umiliati.
Giampaolo verrà esonerato stasera se non cambierà qualcosa nel secondo tempo, io rivoglio Gattuso se non altro per ridare un pò di equilibrio alla squadra perchè qui si rischia la B come non mai.


----------



## folletto (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ed ora il solito crollo dopo il gol subito. Comunque siamo una squadretta che ha subito il Genoa. Chalanoglu è imbarazzante


----------



## mabadi (5 Ottobre 2019)

abbiamo un vantaggio zapata prenderà il rosso entro 15 minuti, speriamo di non prendere il 2 a 0


----------



## Gauss (5 Ottobre 2019)

Niente. Ha lasciato fuori Leao per mettere dentro Bonaventura, al fine di provocare la dirigenza e la proprietà, lasciando fuori i nuovi. 
Con questo risultato scontato adesso i farabutti si sentiranno anche in credito e convinti di poter dare la colpa esclusivamente all’allenatore. 
È una squadra mediocre. L’età media bassa e la presenza di esperti senza polso e senza personalità ci mette nella stessa identica situazione della Fiorentina dello scorso anno. Occhio che la Viola non ha vinto una partita da febbraio e ha rischiato la retrocessione. Noi facciamo in tempo a far di peggio. 
La fragilità mentale è palese. Il livello qualitativo è basso, sulla carta siamo una squadra da settimo/ottavo posto che è però vulnerabile è soggetta a crolli che portano la squadra in posizioni ben peggiori.
Ovviamente se esonerano Giampaolo, nessun mister con dignità accetta una panchina del genere. 
Io non vedo la luce alla fine del tunnel. 
C’è un cocktail di fattori devastanti che ci fanno rischiare seriamente quest’anno.
Maledetti incompetenti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Quest'anno sarà dura salvarci.


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il goal di Schone altra mazzata a Gazidis.
I goal dei giocatori esperti low-cost che potevano venire da noi li subiremo tutti. Tutti.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> se hai seguito l'intervista post partita precedente l'aveva criticato indirettamente dicendo che non bisogna prendere iniziative personali.
> con questa mentalità praticamente castreresti Maradona,Messi,Ronaldinho etc
> uno si accorge di avere scarsi attorno e non può provare a risolverla con una giocata di qualità per Juanpablo





mabadi ha scritto:


> lo avevo scritto in un altro post. Dall'intervista post partita si era capito che il Giampy se l'era menata per il gol frutto di una giocata individuale non collettiva.



Grazie, la perla me l'ero persa.
E' proprio fuso.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

*DAZN: potrebbero entrare Leao e Paquetà*


----------



## Masanijey (5 Ottobre 2019)

"Preferisco perderle tutte ma almeno provarci" 
Cit multipla di qualche mese fa


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso ha fatto un cross in 45',rendiamoci conto.
Piatek che gioca di spalle alla porta.


----------



## MarcoG (5 Ottobre 2019)

Questo o è stupido o fa lo stupido. Non è possibile insistere sempre con gli stessi e continuare ad andare diritti contro mano. No comment.


----------



## Walker (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ho visto trame di gioco migliori in serie D e persino in Eccellenza. 
Senza parole


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> se hai seguito l'intervista post partita precedente l'aveva criticato indirettamente dicendo che non bisogna prendere iniziative personali.
> con questa mentalità praticamente castreresti Maradona,Messi,Ronaldinho etc
> uno si accorge di avere scarsi attorno e non può provare a risolverla con una giocata di qualità per Juanpablo





mabadi ha scritto:


> lo avevo scritto in un altro post. Dall'intervista post partita si era capito che il Giampy se l'era menata per il gol frutto di una giocata individuale non collettiva.





Aron ha scritto:


> Il goal di Schone altra mazzata a Gazidis.
> I goal dei giocatori esperti low-cost che potevano venire da noi li subiremo tutti. Tutti.



Non scherizamoooohhhh, la papera l'ha fatta un 36enneeeehhhh, ha raccione Cazzidis! No over-26, sì al bilancio sano e in ordineeehhh! No a Valsoia!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *DAZN: potrebbero entrare Leao e Paquetà*



...speriamo che esca Giampaolo


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Quando una squadra con un centrocampo a 3 incontra una squadra con un centrocampo a 5 la squadra con il centrocampo a 3 è quasi sempre una squadra morta.


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il primo che deve saltare è quell'incompetente di Maldini.


----------



## 1972 (5 Ottobre 2019)

chiamate donadoni prima che sia troppo tardi


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il goal di Schone altra mazzata a Gazidis.
> I goal dei giocatori esperti low-cost che potevano venire da noi li subiremo tutti. Tutti.



Beh il gol è stato fatto a causa della papera di un giocatore esperto..


----------



## Gauss (5 Ottobre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il goal di Schone altra mazzata a Gazidis.
> I goal dei giocatori esperti low-cost che potevano venire da noi li subiremo tutti. Tutti.



Alla Fiorentina è bastato prendere Boateng, Ribery e Badelj per stravolgere la squadra e dare una svolta sul piano mentale. Erano la squadra più giovane del campionato e hanno rischiato la retrocessione nonostante alcune buone individualità.
Noi eravamo la seconda più giovane e i fenomeni della dirigenza l’hanno ulteriormente ringiovanita. 
Questi risultati erano scontati.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *DAZN: potrebbero entrare Leao e Paquetà*



sì ma in mezzo al campo non risolvi niente così.
non si può sperare il risveglio di Biglia.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Dopo questa sera tenere Giampaolo è malafede.


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Giampaolo comunque è da esonerare subito, anche se la ribaltano nel secondo tempo (se ciao).

Mi sembra palese che la squadra non lo segue. E con la maxi pressione che ci sarà nei prossimi giorni dovuta al fatto che siamo in zona retrocessione lo seguiranno ancora meno. Serve un traghettatore che lasci perdere le boiate del giuoco e faccia quaranta punti al più presto. 

Dobbiamo fare in fretta o rischiamo che la stagione diventi uno psicodrammo da qui all'ultima giornata come la Fiorentina lo scorso anno.


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> chiamate donadoni prima che sia troppo tardi



Così si finisce direttamente in lega Pro. Scarso quanto Giampaolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

giampi lo fa apposta ragazzi. è chiaro.

inutile prendersela con lui vuole farsi cacciare


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2019)

Paquetà per calhanoglu ahahahahha

6 partite, ma alla fine c'è arrivato


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

*Fuori Calhanoglu e Piatek, dentro Paquetà e Leao. *


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quando una squadra con un centrocampo a 3 incontra una squadra con un centrocampo a 5 la squadra con il centrocampo a 3 è quasi sempre una squadra morta.



Và che strano, quando ho parlato di 442 mi hanno massacrato.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

puo salvarci solo il figlio di Boban


----------



## Gauss (5 Ottobre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Beh il gol è stato fatto a causa della papera di un giocatore esperto..




L’errore è tecnico. In quel caso l’età ha poco a che vedere con una papera del genere.
Si può dire che i pochi esperti che abbiamo sono senza personalità, scarsi e con zero leadership.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao al posto di Piatek ?
ok che pure io lo vorrei ma non quando stai perdendo,se perdi ABC del calcio avere due punte di ruolo.


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Mi piacerebbe vedere Gazidis davanti ai microfoni a fine partita.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Fuori Calhanoglu e Piatek, dentro Paquetà e Leao. *



Giocatori che dovevano scendere in campo fin dall'inizio.
Il terzo è Rebic per Suso che almeno porta il primo pressing e da profondità, come si richiede ad una punta che gioca in una provinciale, non a calcio a 5 come lo Spagnolo.


----------



## uolfetto (5 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao unica punta, vediamo


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Ottobre 2019)

chiudete tutto


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao al posto di Piatek, ma scoppia in area Giampaolo maledetto


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

ok che piatek sta giocando malissimo, ma Giampaolo lo sta distruggendo.
sostituito al 45esimo,
roba da matti


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

E Suso dentro.assurdo.


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma nello zombie Malaventura cosa ci vede quel mona in panca?


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ok che piatek sta giocando malissimo, ma Giampaolo lo sta distruggendo.
> sostituito al 45esimo,
> roba da matti



e chi volevi togliere? il proprietario del Milan ,tale Suso ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il Genoa sembra il Barcellona, o meglio in confronto a noi così pare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non se vi rendete conto che se la Samp avesse vinto saremmo ultimi in classifica

E l'idea che arrivi Rudy Garcia non mi alletta per niente, preferirei Gattuso a sto punto


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

intanto bonaventura che qualcuno ha scritto essere finito, sembra un fenomeno.
Doppi passi e dribbling.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Giampaolo deve essere bannato dalla città di Milano, manco in vacanza ci deve venire.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo veramente penosi, roba da dilettanti. Bisogna resettare tutto, ma proprio tutto.


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e chi volevi togliere? il proprietario del Milan ,tale Suso ?



giocare con due punte?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> intanto bonaventura che qualcuno ha scritto essere finito, sembra un fenomeno.
> Doppi passi e dribbling.



L'unico recente oggi.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

dai primi movimenti non sembra un attaccante centrale da tridente Leao,ha la tendenza ad allargarsi


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

hey è rigoreeeee braccio largo


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> giocare con due punte?



ero ironico ,sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore netto


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

VERGOGNA

alla prima giornata al cagliari hanno dato contro un rigore più clamoroso di questo
braccio larghissimo quasi a 90 gradi

qua in 5 secondi hanno liquidato tutto


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Scusate ma col nuovo regolamento non è rigore netto?


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

*Theo 1-1*


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Hernandez, non male.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Theooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Theoooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Dai.... Hernandez scandaloso!

Ha attaccato al centro, non ha allargato il campo!

Come si permette!


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Daje theo


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2019)

Cambia poco, lo devono silurare pure se si vincesse 7-1


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Grande Theo!


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

dai,alla faccia dell'infame in sala var


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il goal è di Suso per diritto divino, dai.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

il tanto bistrattato Theoo


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Dai questa la rimontiamo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Chiaro rigore!


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Paquetà pazzesco


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Grande Theo. Mai piu lo scemo svizzero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ora che abbiamo pareggiato, voglio un rinnovo triennale per giampollo subito


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

Di nuovo con la manoooo

perchè diavolo non protestano mai i nostri ????
non vedono mai ??


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Giampy ha un santo in paradiso...

Questo è rigore.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Gol di Suso su assist di Calhanoglu.
Theo sostituito per aver fatto tutto da solo.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ora ci danno il rigore


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vai Paquetone!!! Dai dai!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma dai ancora non da il rigore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao lo aveva saltato era solo davanti al portiere , fallo di mano netto,


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2019)

eh ma il fiorello svizzero è meglio.


----------



## gabri (5 Ottobre 2019)

No ma paqueta fa schifo


----------



## Anguus (5 Ottobre 2019)

in 30 secondi Paqueta ha seminato il panico..mamma mia


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non li far giocare mi raccomandi


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

voglio vedere come fa a non dare anche questo rigore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che guarda!
È rigore nettissimo!


----------



## Anguus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore netto


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

quante volte lo rivede ???
cambia nettamente direzione somaro!


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

nettissimo


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Se non è rigore è scandaloso


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

buona,cartellino rosso via


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ah! Guardava per il rosso!


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

giampaolo è l'uomo più fortunato del mondo.
un tiro ridicolo di t. hernandez con radu che non la prende.
un rigore con espulsione.
"miracolo milan, giampaolo rivoluziona il milan"


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Andiamo avanti a rigori


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Giampy ha un santo in paradiso...
> 
> Questo è rigore.



non c'è risultato che lo salvi stasera. 
non ti puoi presentare con quella formazione titolare dai, roba da esonero nel pre-partita/intervallo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Eflstar ha scritto:


> Dai questa la rimontiamo.



Che culo. Così affrontiamo Lazio, Juve, Napoli e Roma nelle prossime quattro con questo disadattato in panchina.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ah! Guardava per il rosso!



Decisione giusta!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non c'è risultato che lo salvi stasera.
> non ti puoi presentare con quella formazione titolare dai, roba da esonero nel pre-partita/intervallo.



Purtroppo se vinciamo si salva eccome mi sa.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

*2-1 Kessie*


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore ed espulsione...

Speriamo che lo caccino comunque quel mona in panca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Andiamo avanti a rigori



Beh! Senza il fallo Leao segnava facile


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Beh, la vittoria stasera era scontata comunque. Come sempre nella partita da dentro o fuori per l'allenatore dead man walking.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Golllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Si è salvato giampollo


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non c'è risultato che lo salvi stasera.
> non ti puoi presentare con quella formazione titolare dai, roba da esonero nel pre-partita/intervallo.



Ma figurati. Con la vittoria di stasera è salvo almeno fino alla prossima sosta.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Siiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, la vittoria stasera era scontata comunque. Come sempre nella partita da dentro o fuori per l'allenatore dead man walking.



.
Film già visto credo un milione di volte.


----------



## uolfetto (5 Ottobre 2019)

adesso si sentiranno ganzi e perdono 3-2


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non c'è risultato che lo salvi stasera.
> non ti puoi presentare con quella formazione titolare dai, roba da esonero nel pre-partita/intervallo.


Non credo proprio, per me potrebbe salvarsi addirittura col pareggio...

Se vinciamo non lo schiodi neanche con le cannonate.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, la vittoria stasera era scontata comunque. Come sempre nella partita da dentro o fuori per l'allenatore dead man walking.



E prima della sosta.

Sempre così va.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non mi faccio illudere da questi 10 minuti.. per me dopo la pausa saremo nella stessa situazione ed avevo detto che noi cacciamo l'allenatore a dicembre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

A me vincere va bene solo se non pregiudica l’esonero della melmina in panchina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, la vittoria stasera era scontata comunque. Come sempre nella partita da dentro o fuori per l'allenatore dead man walking.



La legge inesorabile del loop.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Paquetà pazzesco



ma ti rendi conto che qui c'è gente che dice che calhanoglu è meglio?
ma ti rendi conto?????????????


----------



## gabri (5 Ottobre 2019)

Quello schifo di Suso... ma lo avete visto mentre gli altri esultavano? A quel ******** non gliene frega niente, mandatelo via a pedate.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si è salvato giampollo



Una società seria lo esonera lo stesso per aver schierato il turco al posto di Paquetà. Vedremo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il commentatore che dice che non era chiara occasione da gol... (Leao lo saltava ed era solo a 10m dalla porta...) fa un pó ridere


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

che vuole la spalla tecnica cravero che per quattro volte dice no al rosso,più chiara occasione di uno da solo davanti al portiere che vorresti?
pazzesco,tolgono guidolin ed esce quest'altro fenomeno


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ce ne ha messo di tempo 'sto fenomeno per dare il rigore.
Meno male che lo ha messo, bravo Kessiè.


----------



## Anguus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Speriamo panchini a tempo indeterminato quel cesso del polacco e a Gennaio si vada a prendere una PUNTA.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, la *vittoria stasera era scontata *comunque. Come sempre nella partita da dentro o fuori per l'allenatore dead man walking.



Meglio aspettare la fine.


----------



## gabri (5 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ti rendi conto che qui c'è gente che dice che calhanoglu è meglio?
> ma ti rendi conto?????????????



Pagliacci in malafede.


----------



## mabadi (5 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ti rendi conto che qui c'è gente che dice che calhanoglu è meglio?
> ma ti rendi conto?????????????



No il problema non e qui e che l'allenatore lo tiene fuori insieme a Leao.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Speriamo panchini a tempo indeterminato quel cesso del polacco e a Gennaio si vada a prendere una PUNTA.



Oh finalmente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque grande tattica di GP.

Addormentare i difensori avversari con Piatek e Chalanoglu, poi mettere Paquetá e Leao e questi si svegliano sotto e con un uomo in meno.


----------



## gabri (5 Ottobre 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> No il problema non e qui e che l'allenatore lo tiene fuori insieme a Leao.



Il problema sta pure qui, basta leggere il topic su Paqueta. Pagliacci in malafede.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Biglia è uno scandalo. L’ho detto?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ce ne ha messo di tempo 'sto fenomeno per dare il rigore.
> Meno male che lo ha messo, bravo Kessiè.



Stava decidendo tra rosso e giallo.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

che pena Biglia


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Giampollo codardo maledetto, l'unica sua innovazione è stata la difesa scritteriata ed alta.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Biglia è uno scandalo. L’ho detto?



+1


----------



## Anguus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Biglia è uno scandalo. L’ho detto?



Come Bennacer con la Fiorentina..


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma come corre Sugo?? ahahahaha sembra una papera

Con quel culone e quelle spallucce


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

suso sembra quando un giocatore al videogame si infortunia e corre molto più lento degli altri.
sta davanti a giampaolo,come fa a non toglierlo?


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso fa pure piu schifo degli scorsi anni


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il tunnel di Suso.. un bambino che lo prova col papà..


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Paqueta si libera troppo tardi della palla


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Meno male che Paquetà è un bravo ragazzo, io al suo posto farei schifo, di proposito.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Via Suso e dentro Rebic o Castillejo o Borini o Conte o Boban..


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sugo unico giocatore a perdere palla facendo tunnel


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sì ma paqueta è di una lentezza assurda


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come corre Sugo?? ahahahaha sembra una papera
> 
> Con quel culone e quelle spallucce



Corre di talloni


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque grande tattica di GP.
> 
> Addormentare i difensori avversari con Piatek e Chalanoglu, poi mettere Paquetá e Leao e questi si svegliano sotto e con un uomo in meno.


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Paqueta si libera troppo tardi della palla



una lentezza sconvolgente.
qua gente lo osanna per due passaggi contro il genoa. roba da pazzi siamo ridotti malissimo.
ha 21 anni e si muove come un 40enne a fine carriera.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Come Bennacer con la Fiorentina..


Come lo stesso biglia in questi 3 anni, magari il beneficio del dubbio si può dare.


----------



## folletto (5 Ottobre 2019)

Paqueta avrà i suoi limiti ma tenerlo fuori per far giocare Chalanoglu è follia


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il problema più evidente è che non riusciamo a verticalizzare e siamo lenti, persino il Genoa in 10 in 3 passaggi arriva in attacco. Noi lenti passaggini in orizzontale o all indietro


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma veramente stiamo criticando Paquetà dopo le prestazioni di Suso e Chala?


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non mi faccio illudere da questi 10 minuti.. per me dopo la pausa saremo nella stessa situazione ed avevo detto che noi cacciamo l'allenatore a dicembre.



anche perchè poi inizia il filotto di gare difficili, si salvi chi può. 

cmq è bastato togliere 2 morti di sonno per svegliarsi un attimo. 
a quando l'uscita di suso ?


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

E lo teneva in panchina............


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Assist per Theo
3 gialli fatti prendere ai Genoani in pochi minuti.
Ma di che stiamo discutendo lol


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao fantastico


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

guarda a cosa avevamo rinunciato,vergognati giampaolo
e se avesse un altro insieme nel reparto sarebbe ancora meglio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque Leao... 20 anni.... tanta roba


----------



## Heaven (5 Ottobre 2019)

Paqueta in 10’ ha fatto ammonire mezzo genoa... ma è meglio il turco


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao come un serpente


----------



## kekkopot (5 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque non me lo sarei mai aspettato... ma un acquisto lo abbiamo azzeccato. Leao è un potenziale fuoriclasse...


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

In pochi avrebbero pensato ad un milan in vantaggio dopo 20 mnuti il secondo tempo.

Questi dice pardo...E da proprio l’idea di com siamo presi in considerazione


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Per un attimo ho visto Weah.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che cavolo dice Pardo che Radu ipotizza Leao, ha fatto un dribbling pazzesco e poi era di lato


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque Leao... 20 anni.... tanta roba



Ma no. È Niang 2.0..


----------



## Prealpi (5 Ottobre 2019)

Proprio non capisco come un allenatore sano di mente non possa fare giocare Leao e Paquetà, assurdo


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao l'unico che regala emozioni


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

C'è chi critica Giampaolo per tenere Calhanoglu, e chi perchè mette Paquetà, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## gabri (5 Ottobre 2019)

Dove sono i miei cutroners dove sono i miei cutroners


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

gabri ha scritto:


> Dove sono i miei cutrones dove sono i miei cutrones



Ma come fate a vendere Cutrone per Leao? Vi pentirete quando Cutrone farà 20 gol in premier hahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Lerager


----------



## davoreb (5 Ottobre 2019)

Bisogna fare il terzo e far uscire Biglia che rischia il rosso


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Leao l'ho visto qui Francia e faceva moltomale a tutte le difese. Luis Campos del Lille ( ex Monaco) è bravissimo a scovare i talenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

sto Hernandez attacca troppo, dentro Rodriguez


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Aspettate a dare giudizi definitivi su un ragazzino..


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sto Hernandez attacca troppo, dentro Rodriguez



Troppo alto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a vendere Cutrone per Leao? Vi pentirete quando Cutrone farà 20 gol in premier hahaha



Sono dei pazzi. Non fanno lo stesso sport.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Aspettate a dare giudizi definitivi su un ragazzino..



Ragazzino o no, sacrificare Leao in ruoli non suoi o panchinarlo per click click è una follia.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Prendiamo le ripartenze in superiorità numerica LOL


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Hanno creato più loro in 10 che noi in 11. Mah,


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

E stiamo pure rischiando


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

pazzesco come ci stiamo esponendo al contropiede,si è trovato Biglia a terzino destro.
avesse messo uno sgambetto rigore e doppio giallo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Per un attimo ho visto Weah.



lo stavo scrivendo anche io

ma anche con piatek avevamo visto sheva.........


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il capitano


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vediamo se riusciamo a non vincerla


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

siamo qui a bearci di quant'è forte paquetà (esattamente per cosa???) o quanto è determinante leao, e questi in 10 a momenti segnano.
ahahahah


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Questo buon 2 tempo fa capire che i giocatori ci sono. è il gran maestro che non ci ha ancora capito nulla.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vi dico subito. Io andrei sul nigeriano Viktor Osimhen, del Lille. Mi piace un sacco sto ragazzo. Un bestione


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso sempre le solite robe ..


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma come mai non fa mai il terzo cambio?


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Parliamo di Biglia scherzato in velocità da Favilli?
Calabria era a funghi o a farfalle?


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2019)

Risultato bugiardissimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2019)

qua si soffre anche con l'avversario in 10, come con l'hellas.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

un terzino sinistro che spinge tutta la gara è un evento incredibile,è tipo i 30 gradi in siberia quest'estate.


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

madonna che stupido.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Espulso Calabria

Ma quanto è scarso?


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

ecco l'idiozia del giorno,di nuovo espulso questo scarsone.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria. Complimenti. Speriamo di perdere così lo cacciano. VIA.


----------



## kekkopot (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria deve stare fuori... è proprio un *******


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria....


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

sparisci Calabria, ma perché siamo così cessi?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria ma quanti rossi becca??


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma perchè dobbiamo subire anche in 10 contro 11?
Pipponi allenati da un fanatico incapace.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Espulso Calabria
> 
> Ma quanto è scarso?



Dovrebbe giocare con la primavera


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il ciuccio di Calabria.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Il solito Calabria


----------



## Prealpi (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non ci sono parole per Calabria, ma come di fa


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che razza di somaro. Un QI di 60.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria rinnovo meritato 2 milioncini, fenomeno


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2019)

ma pure sto calabria, madonna che sciagura. 

come festeggiare il rinnovo a 2 mln secchi l'anno, complimentoni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma quanto facciamo schifo?
Quanto siamo polli?
Quanto è scarso Calabria?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria è il terzino più scarso della storia de Milan e gioca titolare inamovibile da due anni.
Abate al confronto era Cafu


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Mi raccomando togli tutti tranne Suso.


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Allora ditelo che lo fate apposta


----------



## Anguus (5 Ottobre 2019)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA CALABRIA!! Ma richiamatE Abate va!!


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

E' del vivaioooooohhhhh, avercene cosìììììhhhh


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Da lidea di che gente abbiamo.

Facciamo schifo da inizio stagione ed uno come calabria si permette di fare tacchi non appena per fortuna stai vincendo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Espulso Calabria
> 
> Ma quanto è scarso?



Mi racommando 2 millioni per sto pippone. Via via da Milanello.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria è un ritardato. Fuori rosa per due mesi un somaro del genere


----------



## Anguus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma pure sto calabria, madonna che sciagura.
> 
> come festeggiare il rinnovo a 2 mln secchi l'anno, complimentoni.



Calciatore che il mercato non lo ha MAI sfiorato manco per sbaglio..chissà perché..De Sciglio a confronto era Roberto Carlos


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

rinnovo fatto in silenzio quando si parlava di altro,un atto tipico delle dittature politiche fare scempi quando l'attenzione è altrove
un altro che vivrà di rendita con il contratto milionario per anni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Conti attaccato col nastro adesivo, cade a pezzi


----------



## gabri (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ridicoli comunque messi sotto in 11vs10 e ora guardate quella capra di Calabria. Giampaolo deve volare.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

fortuna che Leao è entrato nel secondo tempo ,altrimenti avrebbe tolto lui


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Espulso Calabria
> 
> Ma quanto è scarso?



ho passato un'estate a dirlo ma mi davano dell'asino


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sportivi i genoani a buttarla in laterale anzichè al portiere...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Oddio Suso...


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma è ubriaco suso?


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Sugo.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

come si fa,neanche tenere palla e farsi fare fallo suso.
uno che vede questa gara non può che pensare a qualcosa di diverso da un raccomandato
non riusciamo a far possesso palla contro una squadra da zona retrocessione


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso involuzione spaventosa, era da vendere questo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Notare Conti che si sovrappone liberissimo e Suso per evitare di farsi carico della copertura tiene palla e non lo serve.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Paqueta un’ammonizione a partita.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2019)

non pensavo che avrei mai rimpianto Abate, ma si, lo sto facendo.


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso è una emerita testa di cavolo.
Conti in sovrapposizione e non gliela passa. Poi scambia e si porta fuori il pallone.
Gli auguro crociato destro e sinistro.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che partita orrenda comunque, una pochezza patetica di entrambe le squadre...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Ottobre 2019)

Penosi sempre e senza gioco o idee he portino alle conclusioni, in superiorità numerica o meno. Eventuale vittoria o pareggio che valgono come sconfitte agli occhi di chi non è un asino. Esattamente come le altre due vittorie in campionato


----------



## singer (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ongi volta che Conti parte Suso lo ignora, e perde palla


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Paqueta un’ammonizione a partita.



se sei di 2 secondi più lento di qualsiasi avversario, per forza arrivi in ritardo sempre.
Continuo a ripetermi, questo può giocare solo davanti alla difesa.
Anche oggi dopo le mirabolanti giocate che hanno fatto gridare al miracolo qualcuno qui, non ha toccato la biglia.
Ma davvero noi ormai pensiamo che uno sia un fenomeno perchè fa UNA giocata decente o fa ammonire un avversario? lol


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

come tutto regolare ?
sembra che l'ha spinto.
e il replay non si fa vedere mai ???


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Per me era un altro rigore su leao


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Se segna Pandev


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Uh pandev quello giusto per fare il solito golletto dellottuagenario


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2019)

suso altri 90 minuti di nullità cosmica. 

il nostro leader tecnico.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore Genoa


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

stiamo di nuovo soffrendo, che palle.
questo non è rigore


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non pensavo che avrei mai rimpianto Abate, ma si, lo sto facendo.



Da centrale molto meglio di Musacchio cmq


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

e te pareva SOLITA palla persa in quella zona da kessie


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> se sei di 2 secondi più lento di qualsiasi avversario, per forza arrivi in ritardo sempre.
> Continuo a ripetermi, questo può giocare solo davanti alla difesa.
> Anche oggi dopo le mirabolanti giocate che hanno fatto gridare al miracolo qualcuno qui, non ha toccato la biglia.
> Ma davvero noi ormai pensiamo che uno sia un fenomeno perchè fa UNA giocata decente o fa ammonire un avversario? lol



A me non entusiasma per nulla..


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Lo devono cacciare


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma cos'è 'sta roba? Uahahhahahahaaha sparatemi.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

ahahahahahaha


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

Questa e' simulazione tutta la vita


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Perfetto


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

A me pare lo abbia toccato abbastanza nettamente


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Netto dai


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Si è buttato dai


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> A me non entusiasma per nulla..



si ma c'è gente qui che ne descrive le prestazioni come se fosse un giovane zvone boban.
e' un mediocrissimo giocatore.


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma dove lo tocca???


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

se ha le palle questo infame ora toglie il rigore,dai salta come alla campana.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Pandev a 50 anni è ancora un incubo per noi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tuffo incredibile è un giallo per simulazione


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Ottobre 2019)

Si tuffa


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

ma dove lo tocca ?


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

C'era purtroppo


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

comunque vada è una tristezza infinita


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

mi sento che reina lo para o lo sbaglia.


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ecco qua, rigore.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Cacciare. Ridicoli. Dominati in 11vs10


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma dai che buffonata, non l'ha toccato


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Punta la gamba e si tuffa. E' giallo per simulazione.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Ottobre 2019)

È finito il calcio allora, se Boban e Maldini non si lamentano alzando la voce che siano maledetti


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

paralo e riscattati dai


----------



## Pit96 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Era un tuffo di testa daiii


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Altro scarso Reina gli è andato addosso col ginocchio che ormai l'aveva spinto di lato e non poteva fare molto


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Matematico che lo parava


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Colpa di Paquetà.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Contento per Pepe


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Una partita incredibile...

Giampy ha un sedere incredibile.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Lo sapevo che lo parava


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> paralo e riscattati dai



SIììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Reinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vaiiiii


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Penso che a fine partita i giocatori in cerchio lanceranno Giampaolo in aria a mò di vittoria della Champions


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo salviiiiiii evitata serie B evvivaaaa Campioniiiiiiii


----------



## Solo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Espulso Castelletto ROTFL


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2019)

E non era rigore!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Altro scarso Reina gli è andato addosso col ginocchio che ormai l'aveva spinto di lato e non poteva fare molto



Ma va! Guarda da dietro é Kuame che allarga tantissimo la gamba per infilarla tra quelle di Reina


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che a fine partita i giocatori in cerchio lanceranno Giampaolo in aria a mò di vittoria della Champions



ahahahahah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Weeeee are the champions weeeeeee aaaaare the championsssssss


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2019)

bravo pepe, almeno ha rimediato alla cappellata. 

rotfl, rosso per la barbie spagnola.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Lo sapevo che lo parava, perché ho Schone al fantacalcio


----------



## LukeLike (5 Ottobre 2019)

Boh, vedo gente quasi dispiaciuta che Reina abbia parato il rigore...


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

normale lo pari quando si subisce un ingiustizia ,grande Pepe


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ah castillejo è vero che c’è anche quello la


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Perchè Castillejo?


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2019)

Se Maldini e Boban non sono due buffoni megagalattici non lo devono fare presentare nemmeno ai microfoni. Esonero un secondo dopo il fischio finale


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Punta la gamba e si tuffa. E' giallo per simulazione.




É così, non si discute


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ball don't lie, avrebbe detto Sheed.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma che fa Paqueta invece che toccarla in AVANTI


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Che sega paqueta


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

Paqueta deve smettere con i giochetti del ca....


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (5 Ottobre 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Altro scarso Reina gli è andato addosso col ginocchio che ormai l'aveva spinto di lato e non poteva fare molto



 ma dai su 
Tuffo uguale a quello di Krasic a Bologna ma non diciamo fesserie dai


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Contento per Pepe



bravo. ottima partita condita con una papera.


----------



## uoteghein (5 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma che fa Paqueta invece che toccarla in AVANTI



quello che fa sempre, il nulla cosmico.


----------



## diavolo (5 Ottobre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se Maldini e Boban non sono due buffoni megagalattici non lo devono fare presentare nemmeno ai microfoni. Esonero un secondo dopo il fischio finale



Qui bisognerebbe mandare a casa anche loro e Gazidis.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

tabellino partita:

4 rossi,7 gialli,2 rigori


un classico da zona retrocessione,in effetti la classifica conferma


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Suso, solito grande contributo in questa gestione finale. Ma anche i 90’ sempre sono nel contratto?


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ridotti come una provinciale a difendersi in 9


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Adesso ovviamente, solito copione: gonfieranno il petto, 300 interviste e proclami


----------



## kekkopot (5 Ottobre 2019)

Almeno lo scontro salvezza lo abbiamo vinto


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2019)

Finita. L'hanno esonerato vero?


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Le barricate.

Daje che manca poco ai caroselli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ma quando è uscito Sugo?


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Caroselli


----------



## Anguus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore scandaloso comunque


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tutto ossigeno..

Reina 7 senza la parata sul rigore da 5
Calabria 3
Duarte 6
Romagnoli 6
Theo 6
Kessiè 6
Biglia 6
Calhanoglu 3 Paquetá 6
Suso 5
Jack 6 Conti s.v.
Piatek 5 Leao 7

All Giampaolo 4 scandaloso lasciare in panchina Paquetà, Leao e Rebic


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Ottobre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se Maldini e Boban non sono due buffoni megagalattici non lo devono fare presentare nemmeno ai microfoni. Esonero un secondo dopo il fischio finale



Ma figuriamoci. Ormai è un loop consolidato. Si perdono tot partite di fila, poi al momento dell'esonero si vince contro degli scappati di casa e si ricomincia da capo.


----------



## davoreb (5 Ottobre 2019)

Partita vergognosa


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

7 partite scandalose. Serve ancora tempo?


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Non bisogna guardare il risultato, bisogna cambiare allenatore.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Ottobre 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Perchè Castillejo?



Uno con quei capelli non può stare in un campo di calcio, giusto


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Ottobre 2019)

Una lotta tra due squadre che non vogliono retrocedere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2019)

Oh e che diamine, vittoria fondamentale


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

E vaiii. Avevo giocato anche 50 euro sulla nostra vittoria


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo. ottima partita condita con una papera.



Per quello sono contento.
Come uomo non meritava di essere il colpevole della sconfitta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Ottobre 2019)

Giampollo da esonerare senza se e senza ma. Fomrazione iniziale un disastro.


----------



## alcyppa (5 Ottobre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci. Ormai è un loop consolidato. Si perdono tot partite di fila, poi al momento dell'esonero si vince contro degli scappati di casa e si ricomincia da capo.



.


Da anni eh


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zapata torna!


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

dai ragazzi solo 31 punti alla salvezza


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rapida previsione:

"La squadra ha avuto una GRANDE reazione"

"Oggi inizia il nostro campionato"

"Ci aspettano millemila finali"

"Tutti uniti"


----------



## folletto (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> 7 partite scandalose. Serve ancora tempo?



.


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Dai ragazzi, almeno una vittoria...


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

male che i tifosi del Milan presenti stiano battendo le mani,non bisogna farsi distogliere dal risultato


----------



## singer (5 Ottobre 2019)

Esonero improcrastinabile.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2019)

Abbiamo avuto i 5/10 minuti iniziali del 2 tempo .. poi anche in 11 vs 10 non siamo riusciti a combinare nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

La squadra almeno il sesto posto lo vale, a patto di cacciare l’inetto.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2019)

vittoria dovuta ai singoli (odiati da Giampy) .Tenerlo ancora in panchina è reato


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> quello che fa sempre, il nulla cosmico.



abbiamo capito che ti brucia che abbia fatto benestasera. ma ora basta dai...


----------



## Lucocco 2 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Purtroppo si cagano sotto. Calabria incommentabile


----------



## Anguus (5 Ottobre 2019)

Un complimento speciale a quello scempio umano di nano di ***** di Calabria


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Reina 7 per la parata
Calabria 1
Duarte 6 - non mi pare peggio di Musacchio al momento,
Romagnoli 6
Hernandez 6,5
Kessie 6
Biglia 5
Calhanouglu 1
Suso 1
Piatek 4
Bonaventura 5

Leao 6,5
Paquetà 6-
Conti si.v.

Giampaolo 3. Dopo 7 partite si capisce che Milan sarà il suo. Da medio bassa classifica. Formazione ridicola, 2 cambi buoni, ma terzo cambio tardivo per incapacità di leggere la partita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2019)

Rigore finale scandaloso, era già ampiamente in volo dopo il contatto che era cercatissimo

Calabria un folle, ora dentro conti. Chalanoglu nel secondo tempo fondamentale, la panchina è la sua naturale postazione. Paquetà determinante, leao entrato bene

Vittoria che deve dare un po' di fiducia all'ambiente


----------



## Prealpi (5 Ottobre 2019)

Allenatore che comunque va esonerato questa sera stessa


----------



## 1972 (5 Ottobre 2019)

cacciare oggi il giampi sarebbe un capolavoro....


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Allenatore che comunque va esonerato questa sera stessa



Come no. Staranno già facendo il trenino negli spogliatoio dopo questa vittoria.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma va! Guarda da dietro é Kuame che allarga tantissimo la gamba per infilarla tra quelle di Reina



Koaume fa il suo lavoro ma non è che è andato indietro, è Reina che gli va cmq addosso, avrebbe dovuto fermarsi prima perchè il VAR non può non darlo se lo tocchi


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> E vaiii. Avevo giocato anche 50 euro sulla nostra vittoria



hai del fegato ragazzo...


----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> abbiamo capito che ti brucia che abbia fatto benestasera. ma ora basta dai...



Ma lascia stare, rimettiamo il turco, dai.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

da essere l'esonero di giampaolo oggi sarà l'esonero di andreazzoli,sono aperte scommesse.


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Si continua con Giampaolo sicuramente.
Abbiamo vinto pero non sono convinto per niente....


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> 7 partite scandalose. Serve ancora tempo?



A me non piace Giampaolo e lo ho detto 4 mesi fa ma non possiamo neanche cambiare allenatore ogni 7 partite, nel bene o male dobbiamo lasciarlo lavorare.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2019)

Ricordiamoci che la mentalità e le ambizioni di una squadra si vedono anche da queste cose. Una squadra SERIA non si mette a festeggiare questo schifo, ma deve essere incazzata come una iena. E quello non si deve più vedere nemmeno in cartolina.


----------



## Eflstar (5 Ottobre 2019)

Tre punti e cambio allenatore, dai per favore.


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Allenatore che comunque va esonerato questa sera stessa



Maldini che ammette un errore?stasera lo vedrete nel dopopartita a festeggiare


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> A me non piace Giampaolo e lo ho detto 4 mesi fa ma non possiamo neanche cambiare allenatore ogni 7 partite, nel bene o male dobbiamo lasciarlo lavorare.



Anche perché non vanno a prendere allegri o Mourinho


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

guardate come si tuffa quello,sembra una roba da liberarsi dalle sabbie mobili.
mai visto un rigore così.


----------



## cris (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria è da mandare ai lavori forzati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Ottobre 2019)

Calabria secondo me in malafede, è andato fuori senza avere una minima reazione.
Si è fatto espellere apposta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Ottobre 2019)

Vittoria risicata e culetto saldato sulla panca. Alé.
Il rigore dato al Genoa è grottesco però....


----------



## Lambro (5 Ottobre 2019)

10 minuti di gioco in una partita di stenti incredibili.
Il rigore finale una comica, fortuna che l'ha parato perchè io ho solo visto Kuamè tuffarsi come un bambino ancor prima di essere toccato.

Calabria mi ha definitivamente stancato, non è la prima volta che commette scempi del genere anzi, è l'ennesima.
Mo basta, ed invece lo rinnovano a 2mln all'anno.
Uno scarparo da competizione che un Conte avrebbe spedito sulla luna al primo allenamento.

Paquetà è un altro inspiegabile che si spegne e si accende a caso, fa giocate brasileire con tuffi vari quando c'è da fare legna che mi fanno imbufalire.

Splendido Biglia che pur di non farsi dare il pallone per tutta la partita indicava con le mani gli altri al momento di ricevere un pallone, non so chi ci abbia badato io si, un cagasotto da competizione.

Squadra inguardabile.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> A me non piace Giampaolo e lo ho detto 4 mesi fa ma non possiamo neanche cambiare allenatore ogni 7 partite, nel bene o male dobbiamo lasciarlo lavorare.



infatti lo devi cambiare solo una volta da qui fino a maggio,a patto di scegliere quello giusto.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> A me non piace Giampaolo e lo ho detto 4 mesi fa ma non possiamo neanche cambiare allenatore ogni 7 partite, nel bene o male dobbiamo lasciarlo lavorare.



Si però ora sono 3 mesi di lavoro abbondanti, e non si vede nulla della sua idea. Non si vede proprio nulla. Squadra molle come nemmeno quella di Inzaghi, formazioni folli, giocatori inspiegabilmente non visti (es:Rebic), non tiriamo mai. Ha cambiato modulo per Suso, ossia un altro che si è bruciato la carriera per questa cosa. Anzi oggi siamo tornati il Milan gattusiano difendendosi con il 4-5-1.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> quello che fa sempre, il nulla cosmico.



No dai, stasera ha fatto un gran partita, e lo dico io che l’avevo soprannominato Poquezzà.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai del fegato ragazzo...



Caro Willy. Sono un eterno ottimista 

Oggi bella giornata con PSG e Milan.Ma devo dire che col rigore parato da Reina, ho avuto un cu...tipo quello di Jennifer Lopez


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> 10 minuti di gioco in una partita di stenti incredibili.
> Il rigore finale una comica, fortuna che l'ha parato perchè io ho solo visto Kuamè tuffarsi come un bambino ancor prima di essere toccato.
> 
> Calabria mi ha definitivamente stancato, non è la prima volta che commette scempi del genere anzi, è l'ennesima.
> ...



bravo ahahahah biglia è comico


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Ottobre 2019)

Partita tra scapoli e ammogliati nel fango.
Rigore dato al Genoa vergognoso, se al cinema uno si tuffa così la troupe scoppia a ridere e gli fanno rigirare la scena finché non lo fa bene.
Futuro che comunque si annuncia spettrale.
Forza Milan.


----------



## markjordan (5 Ottobre 2019)

la formazione iniziale e' da .....
almeno 5 andavano cambiati
suso partita ignobile come piatek e i 3 cc
che situa, gp non ci capisce nulla e non lo cacciano


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Ottobre 2019)

Se le alternative sono Garcia e Ranieri mi tengo Giampaolo ancora per un pò, sempre che non gffaccia più schifo di così


Comunque Leao>>>>>>>>>Piatek


----------



## Lucocco 2 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Mi auguro che questa sia la partita che manderà definitivamente in panchina piatek e chalanoglu


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Onestamente partita totalmente buttata dal Genoa. Non sono felice. Non ne usciamo più


----------



## singer (5 Ottobre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si però ora sono 3 mesi di lavoro abbondanti, e non si vede nulla della sua idea. Non si vede proprio nulla. Squadra molle come nemmeno quella di Inzaghi, formazioni folli, giocatori inspiegabilmente non visti (es:Rebic), non tiriamo mai. Ha cambiato modulo per Suso, ossia un altro che si è bruciato la carriera per questa cosa. Anzi oggi siamo tornati il Milan gattusiano difendendosi con il 4-5-1.



Esatto, giusto tutto, una squadra senza capo né coda, non c'è un barlume di gioco e sono passati tre mesi tre. GP non c'ha capito nulla, non sa che pesci pigliare e la squadra sembra che lo stia scaricando anche perché si sta intravedendo quella situazione che spesso occorre nella quale i giocatori non danno il 100% perché sanno che comunque ad essere in discussione è, prima di tutti, l'allenatore.. è come se si nascondessero dietro a lui.


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

di solito nelle trasferte non parla prima la squadra in trasferta che poi ha il pullman in partenza?
qua non si presenta nessuno fuori lo spogliatoio,ma ho la sensazione che come domenica scorsa aspettiamo mezz'ora in più e poi arrivano a dare la mazzata non cambiando niente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Reina 6 
Calabria 2
Duarte 6
Romagnoli 6
Hernandez 7
Biglia 5,5
Kessie 5,5
Bonaventura 5
Suso 2,5
Chalanoglu 4,5
Piatek 4

Paquetá 7
Leao 7
Conti 6

Giampaolo 4,5

Voto alla squadra: 4,5


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2019)

era ora,arrivato giampaolo...
"sono freddo durante le gare,sono lucido" se lo dici tu...

qua abbiamo criticato Gattuso,però in tv aveva la consapevolezza dei problemi ed anche il volto lo comunicava invece questo non lo vedo mai arrabbiato sul serio.
oh sveglia,perdendo oggi saremmo finiti terzultimi con la spal e pareggiando un punto in più!


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Ottobre 2019)

Reina 6,5
Calabria 2 rinnovo? veramente? questo non deve più vedere il campo!!! ma va bene qualsiasi primavera, qualsiasi!!!
Duarte 5,5
Romagnoli 6,5
Theo 7
Biglia 6
Kessie 7
Calhanoglu 5
Suso 5
Piatek 5
Bonaventura 6,5

Paquetà 7 finalmente una partita con la cattiveria e concretezza giusta
Leao 7 è forte forte questo qui
Conti sv


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Ottobre 2019)

Forse si spiega così la sua buona Samp, il Marassi gli porta fortuna a Gianculo.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Ottobre 2019)

Reina 5 avrà parlato il rigore, ma quanta insicurezza trasmette....
Calabria 4.5 serataccia ma non mettiamolo in croce
Duarte 6-
Romagnoli 6.5
Theo 6+ bene avanti...ma dietro mamma mia
Kessie 6.5 
Chala 4 serve + gli altri che i nostri
Biglia 4 idem non ne azzecca una
Suso 4 
Piatek 4
Bonaventura 6.5
Paqueta 7.5
Leao 7


il terzetto biglia Suso chala è SEMPRE impresentabile, non si spiega perché li facciano sempre giocare. Leao e paqueta bennacer nn possono stare fuori


----------

